# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم الثامن



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*ونأتى لليوم الثامن ..... اتوقع دمويته .... فالإخوان يحاربون حرب لا بديل أمامهم إلا الغلبة فيهم ..... وشبابهم المغيب سيدفع الثمن ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*عرب 48 بإسرائيل يتظاهرون دعما لمرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط كميات من الأسلحة بشقة سكنية بالعريش*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2013)

*قال مايكل منير رئيس حزب الحياة، إنه جارى تشكيل لجنة من شباب الثورة، للسفر إلى الولايات المتحدة فى أسرع وقت للتصدى لمحاولات تشويه الثورة المصرية من أعداء مصر، وخصوصاً الإعلام الذى يسيطر عليه فصيل معاد لمصر.*


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2013)

الاخوانن بيحشدوا كل قوتهم النهاردة
معظم الاخوان اللى عندنا سافروا النهاردة لرابعة العدوية عشان يظهروا بكرة انهم حشد كبير
اتمنى نشوف مصر كلها زيى يوم 30/6 مع انى مظنش هايحصل بس اتمنى


----------



## DODY2010 (7 يوليو 2013)

لازم كلنا ننزل لازم


----------



## DODY2010 (7 يوليو 2013)

عاااااااجل :: تم القاء القبض على الكلب الارهابي اللي كان بيرمي العيال الصغيره من فوق خزان المياه في الاسكندريه
اسم المجرم: محمود حسن رمضان
الشركة التى يعمل بها: بتروجيت
العنوان: ش سيف سيدى بشر امام بوابة الامن المركزى "وبيت عائلته فى بحرى"
رقم المحضر: 128 احوال ارفاق15662 لسنة 2013 جنح سيدى جابر


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

DODY2010 قال:


> عاااااااجل :: تم القاء القبض على الكلب الارهابي اللي كان بيرمي العيال الصغيره من فوق خزان المياه في الاسكندريه
> اسم المجرم: محمود حسن رمضان
> الشركة التى يعمل بها: بتروجيت
> العنوان: ش سيف سيدى بشر امام بوابة الامن المركزى "وبيت عائلته فى بحرى"
> رقم المحضر: 128 احوال ارفاق15662 لسنة 2013 جنح سيدى جابر


 
خبر  مفرح ........  شـــكرا


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*" 6 أبريل " تصف إسناد الحكومة لـ " البرادعي " إنتصاراً للثورة المصرية*​تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​ 
     رحبت حركة شباب 6 أبريل ، بإسناد مهام رئيس الوزراء الى الدكتور محمد البرادعي ، رئيس حزب الدستور ، خلال الفترة الإنتقالية القادمة .

وأضاف عضو المكتب السياسي لحركة شباب 6 أبريل، في تصريحات صحفيه مساء السبت، إن تكليف البرادعي يأتي انتصارا لثورة 25 يناير، وأن الأمال معلقة بالدكتور البرادعي، وان الشباب سوف يكون له دور فى الفترة القادمة .​ 
وطلب من الدكتور البرادعى، الاهتمام بالملفات الديمقراطية وتحسين الأوضاع الاقتصادية وتحقيق مطالب الثورة الرئيسية ''عيش - حرية - عدالة اجتماعية''، وأن تظاهرات "30 يونيو" قد أنصفت الثورة المصرية وحققت مسارها الطبيعى​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*حركات قبطية: لم ندعو لمسيرة "قبطية" من شبرا ونُشارك القوى الثورية فى فعالياتها من منطلق وطنى*​تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​




​ 
وقال " هانى الجزيرى " المُتحدث بأسم حركة " أقباط من أجل مصر " إنه يُشارك فى كل الفعاليات الوطنية التى تدعو لها القوى الثورية ، وأنه وأعضاء حركته ينزلون إلى الميادين بصفتهم مواطنين مصريين ، ولا دخل للمسألة الطائفية بالنضال السِلمى من آجل حقوق سياسية.

من جانبها نفت حركة "أقباط بلا قيود" ما تردد عن دعوتها لمسيرة "قبطية" بعد قُداس الأحد، وقال بيان للحركة إن الوقت غير مُناسب لدعوات قد تُصنف لدى البعض بالطائفية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*نقيب الصحفيين : حكومة البرادعى مكلفة باصلاح الاقتصاد المصرى ولم الشمل*​تم النشر فى أخبار مصر​ 




​ 
 أكد الدكتور ضياء رشوان نقيب الصحفيين إختيار الدكتور البرادعى لتشكيل الحكومة خلال المرحلة الانتقالية الجددية هو اختيار موفق للغاية، مؤكدا أن البرادعى يتميز بخبرته الواسعة وقدرته على لم الشمل وإدارة الأمور بصورة جيدة على المستوى الداخلى، مضيفا ان العلاقات الخارجية لمصر تحتاج الى وجه الدكتور البرادعى.​ 
واضاف ان البرادعى مكلف باصلاح الاقتصاد المصرى واشعار المواطن بالرضا الاجتماعى بعد أن عانى الجميع من سياسات مرسى الخاطئة التى عصفت بالاقتصاد المصرى.

ودعا رشوان الدكتور البرادعى الى تلبية مطالب حزب النور الذين رفضوا تعيينه برأس الحكومة، داعييه الى الذهاب الى رئيس حزب النور والاستماع الى مطالبهم واذا اقتنع بها فعليه ان يستجيب ويعلن رفضه الحكومة الجديدة.


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين والخيام بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى*
تم النشر فى أخبار مصر ​





     أقام المتظاهرون أمام الحرس الجمهورى العشرات من الخيام استعدادا للاعتصام المفتوح لحين عودة الدكتور محمد مرسي إلى رئاسة الجمهورية.​ 
وقد أكد المتظاهرون الذين تزايدت أعدادهم أنهم لن يتركوا المكان حتى يعود الرئيس الشرعي لجمهورية مصر العربية.​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*            تونى بلير: ما قام به الجيش فى مصر وقى البلاد من الفوضى العارمة*





قال رئيس الوزراء البريطانى السابق، تونى بلير، والمبعوث الدولى للشرق الأوسط، إن ما قام به الجيش فى مصر كان لا بد منه، وإلا وقعت البلاد فى الفوضى العارمة.​ 
وأضاف بلير، فى مقال له بصحيفة "الأوبزرفر"، أن قوة المعارضة فى الشارع هى التى جعلت الجيش المصرى يتصرف بالطريقة التى تصرف بها، إذ لم يكن له خيار آخر.​ 
وبرر بلير موقفه بأن خروج 17 مليون شخص إلى الشارع ليس أمراً هيناً، وإن كان لا يعوض الانتخابات، منتقداً أداء الإخوان المسلمين فى الحكم، مشدداً على ضرورة أن يبقى الغرب ملتزماً بواجباته تجاه مصر والمنطقة، بما فيها سوريا وإيران وفلسطين.​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الاخوانن بيحشدوا كل قوتهم النهاردة
> معظم الاخوان اللى عندنا سافروا النهاردة لرابعة العدوية عشان يظهروا بكرة انهم حشد كبير
> اتمنى نشوف مصر كلها زيى يوم 30/6 مع انى مظنش هايحصل بس اتمنى



*لأ كله هينزل

الشغل عندنا كلهم نازلين

على فكرة كلهم لموآخذة مسيحيين:fun_lol:

لاحسن تفتكر إنهم مؤيدين و الا حاجة 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*تحرك دبلوماسى كثيف لمواجهة تعليق مشاركة مصر فى أنشطة الاتحاد الأفريقى*
 




​ 

أعرب السيد محمد كامل عمرو وزير الخارجية، بشأن نتيجة ما اعتبره الاتحاد الأفريقى تغييرا غير دستورى فى الحكومة المصرية عن أسفه الشديد لصدور مثل هذا القرار غير المنصف والمتعجل والقاصر عن فهم حقيقة ما حدث فى مصر من ثورة شعبية استهدفت تصحيح المسار الديمقراطى فى البلاد.​ 
وأوضح أن وزارة الخارجية بدأت فى اتخاذ خطوات عاجلة وإجراء اتصالات مكثفة مع العديد من الدول الأفريقية، وعلى وجه الخصوص أعضاء مجلس السلم والأمن التابع للاتحاد الأفريقى، للإعراب عن استياء مصر من ذلك القرار الذى تجاهل طموحات الشعب المصرى ​ 
وأضاف وزير الخارجية، أن إعلان لومى الصادر عام 2000، والذى استند إليه قرار مجلس السلم والأمن، لا يتناول من قريب أو بعيد حالات تغيير النظم والحكومات، من خلال ثورات شعبية مشروعة ضد حكومات انحرفت عن المسار الديمقراطى والدستورى، وإنما اقتصر على تناول حالات الانقلابات العسكرية وحركات التمرد المسلحة وحالات أخرى لا تمت بصلة بثورة تصحيح المسار فى 30 يونيو الجارى.​ 


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*منظمة حقوقية تطالب الشعب الأمريكى بعزل "أوباما" لدعمه للإخوان فى مصر*





قال محمد عبد النعيم رئيس المنظمة المتحدة الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان، إن الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما والسفيرة آن باترسون هما المسئولان عن ما يجرى الآن من الأحداث الساخنة فى مصر من تفرقه وانقسام الشعب المصرى، بسبب دعمهم للجماعات الإرهابية ومساعدتهم على سفك المزيد من الدم المصرى، قائلا
 "أطالب الشعب الأمريكى بعزل ومحاسبة الرئيس أوباما على مبلغ الــ 8 مليار دولار التى دفعها إلى جماعة الإخوان مقابل التنازل عن 40% من سيناء لتهجير الفلسطينيين بها وحركة حماس لإخلاء دولة فلسطين للكيان الصهيونى".​

وأضاف عبد النعيم أن الرئيس الأمريكى أوباما أمهل الإخوان مهلة 48 ساعة تنتهى مساء اليوم الأحد، لاحتلال كافة الميادين المصرية، وبشكل خاص ميدان التحرير والأماكن السيادية، مؤكدا أنه فى حالة إتمامهم لتلك المهمة يدعو أوباما مجلس الأمن إلى الانعقاد للتدخل المسلح فى الأراضى المصرية من قواتنا المسلحة، مطالبا المصريين بإفساد خططهم الاستعمارية بالنزول والاحتشاد بالملايين فى كل الميادين بكل المحافظات المصرية.​ 
وأشار عبد النعيم إلى أن المنظمة بدأت فى حملة شعبية لرفض المعونة الأمريكية والتى أخضعتنا طوال عقود إلى ضغوط سياسية أفقدتنا قدرتنا على اتخاذ قراراتنا.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم.. القوى الثورية تتوجه للسفارة الأمريكية لرفض التدخل الأجنبى*





أعلنت عبير سليمان، مسئول التنظيم، عضو المكتب السياسى لتكتل القوى الثورية الوطنية دخول التكتل حالة النفير العام الداخلى بين صفوف شباب الثورة والانخراط تماما فى العمل النضالى الكفاحى للتصدى للعنف الذى دعت إليه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التى يعتدى أعضائها على المتظاهرين السلميين، مؤكدة أن الجماعة تعبث بأمن مصر القومى.​

وأوضحت أن التكتل سيرسل رسائل شديدة اللهجة للمجتمع الدولى ضد اعتداء أعضاء الجماعة الإرهابية يوم الجمعة على ميدان التحرير لسرقة رمز الثورة كما سرقت حلم شعب، على حد وصفها، مؤكدة أن هناك 
مؤتمرا صحفيا يعقبه الخروج فى مليونية متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير ثم التوجه إلى السفارة الأمريكية لمحاصرتها بعدما كشفت عن الوجه القبيح لها باستقوائها ضد الشعب ومؤسسات الدولة بالخارج وسعيها لضمان الحفاظ على مصالحها حتى ولو كانت ضد مصلحة الشعب وعلى حساب دماء الأبرياء.​ 
وواصلت ، أن التكتل يقوم الآن بالتنسيق مع الجاليات العربية على مستوى جميع الدول للتجمهر والاحتشاد أمام السفارات الأمريكية فى جميع البلدان لإعلان الرفض الكامل للموقف الأمريكى تجاه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين. ​ 
وأضاف إبراهيم فهمى أمين مساعد العمل الجماهيرى، أن لجنة العمل الجماهيرى قررت أن يكون هناك زحف وحصار اليوم الأحد للسفارة الأمريكية الساعة الـ٦ مساء لإرسال رسالة تحذير لأمريكا وأمر حكومتها برفع غطاء الحماية عن جماعة الإخوان وألا تتحدى شعبا خرج ورفض ممارستها وأن تلك الفاعلية ستعمل على مستوى كل البلدان وأن شباب التكتل لن يتهاون فى حق هذا الوطن وشعبه. 


http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*عضو بالإنقاذ: أرسلنا البيانات للخارج لتوضيح أن ما يحدث ليس انقلاباً*





 قالت أميرة العادلى عضو المكتب التنفيذى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن الجميع يعلم كم الضغوط التى تتعرض لها مصر من الخارج الآن ولكن هناك 90 مليون مصرى مستعدين لبناء الاقتصاد دون اللجوء لأحد من الخارج ونستطيع أن نحل الأزمة الاقتصادية.​

وأضافت العادلى أن الرئيس المعزول حاول فى الفترة الماضية أن يقترض من الخارج ويزيد الديون الخارجية فى الوقت الذى لم يستطع أن يسدد الديون الخارجية لمصر.​ 
وأشارت العادلى إلى أن شباب التيار المدنى قاموا بجمع كل البيانات التى أصدروها خلال الفترة الماضية ليرسلونها لكل المنظمات الدولية ليثبتوا للعالم أجمع أنهم لم يحرضوا على العنف وأن ما يحدث فى مصر ليس انقلاباً.​ 


​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*انفجار مدوى بخط الغاز المصرى المتجه للأردن بجنوب العريش*




​

تعرض خط الغاز المصرى المؤدى إلى الأردن قبل قليل إلى الانفجار، وقال مصدر أمنى إن مجهولين قاموا بتفجير الخط بمنطقة جنوب العريش، وتصاعدت سحب الدخان من المكان وشوهدت من على بعد 40 كم.​ 
جدير بالذكر أن خط الغاز المؤدى للأردن لم يتم تفجيره خلال العام الماضى.


​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الأسوانى: هل خرجنا من حكم الإخوان ليحكمنا السلفيين ؟*




​ 
قال علاء الأسوانى إن حركة تمرد صاحبة انتصار ٣٠ يونيو طالبت بالبرادعى رئيساً للوزراء، ولما اعترض السلفيون تم استبعاده، متسائلاً: هل خرجنا من حكم الإخوان إلى حكم السلفيين؟. 
وأكد الأسوانى على"تويتر": "أن البرادعى يحتاجه المنصب ولا يحتاج إلى المنصب، ولا بجب أن نكرر خطا ١١ فبراير مع المجلس العسكرى، مشيراً 
أن الثورة يجب أن تحكم، وأى حلول وسط تفريط فى الثورة".​ 
وأوضح الأسوانى، أن أعضاء "تمرد" أعلنوا فى برنامج ليليان أنه تم تكليف البرادعى، فعلا وكان المفروض يؤدى القسم الليلة، ثم تراجعت الرئاسة إرضاء السلفيين، ماذا يحدث؟.​ 


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*حبس أبو إسماعيل 15 يوما بتهمة تكوين جماعات مسلحة*​ 







قررت النيابة حبس القيادى السلفى البارز حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات بتهمة "التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين بقصد الإرهاب وتكوين جماعات مسلحة لترويع المواطنين".​ 


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط كميات من الأسلحة بشقة سكنية بالعريش *​ 




​ 
ضبطت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة شمال سيناء السبت شقة سكنية بها كميات من الأسلحة والقنابل. ​ 
قال مصدر إنه تم محاصرة الشقة الكائنة بحى الريسة بالعريش وضبط بداخلها شخصان، وجارى حصر كميات المضبوطات والتحقيق مع الأشخاص بمعرفة الجهات الأمنية المختصة. 


http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*منصة "رابعة" تدعو لتظاهرات الأحد بميادين القاهرة والمحافظات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*المسلمانى: مشاورات مع شباب الإخوان لحل الأزمة الحالية*​ 




​ 
قال أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية، إن هناك مشاورات مع شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لحل الأزمة الحالية، مؤكداً أن الرئاسة ليست فى خصومة مع شباب التيار الإسلامى.​ 
وأضاف خلال المؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد الآن، أن مؤسسة الرئاسة لا تنوى أن تطول الفترة الانتقالية، و"نحرص أن تكون الجمهورية الجديدة جمهورية لجميع المواطنين بكافة تياراتها".


http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*كيرى: نرفض مزاعم تأييد واشنطن للإخوان أو أى حزب سياسى*




​
أكد وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ‏ترفض بشكل قاطع المزاعم الكاذبة والتى لا أساس لها من الصحة من جانب البعض فى ‏مصر، بأن بلاده تؤيد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أو أى حزب سياسى أو حركة مصرية بعينها.‏



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*تشييع جنازة 4 أقباط من ضحايا الاشتباكات الطائفية بالأقصر*





شيعت فى الأقصر، صباح اليوم الأحد، جنازات 4 من المسيحيين الذين لقوا مصرعهم فى الأحداث الطائفية التى شهدتها منطقة نجع حسان بقرية الضبعية غرب الأقصر فجر الجمعة.​

وأقيم قداس الجنازة على أرواح الضحايا داخل دير القديس تواضروس المشرقى المعروف بدير المحارب بقرية البعيرات غرب الأقصر، وتم دفنهم فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم، بحضور آلاف المسيحيين يتقدمهم عدد من أساقفة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية المصرية، وسط حالة من الحزن والأسى وفى ظل إجراءات أمن مشددة.
وكانت منطقة نجع حسان غرب الأقصر شهدت أحداث عنف مؤسفة، إثر مقتل مسلم على يد مسيحيين فجر الجمعة


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*السيطرة على حريق خط الغاز جنوب العريش*





تمت السيطرة على الحريق الناتج عن تفجير خط الغاز جنوب العريش من قبل مجهولين، حيث قام المسئولون بشركة الغاز بإغلاق جميع المحابس الخاصة بخط الغاز، لمنع عمليتى دخول أو خروج الغاز من وإلى الخط.​

أكد المسئولون بشركة الغاز أنه لا خسائر سوى فى تفجير الخط، ولم ينتج عنه أية إصابات بشرية. ​ 


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*حملة لتفويض شيخ الأزهر عن مسلمى مصر وأخرى إخوانية تدعو لعزله*​*

​​

*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*إمام مسجد بالغربية يشعل اشتباكات بين الإخوان ومعارضى مرسى*


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*6  أبريل بالبحر الأحمر تدعو المواطنين للمشاركة فى تظاهرات اليوم*


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس مدينة شبرا الخيمة يتبرع بمرتب شهر والموظفون بيوم دعما للاقتصاد*


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

الصحافة الإسرائيلية: بن اليعازر: أيقنت برحيل مرسى عندما شاهدت خطابه الأخير..

 مسئولون إسرائيليون يتهمون جهاديين بسيناء بإطلاق صاروخين على إيلات.. وزير الإسكان الإسرائيلى يهدد ببناء معبد لليهود بالأقصى 



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: نتانياهو بحث مع أوباما الأحداث بمصر.. فشل التجربة الأمريكية لاعتراض الصواريخ بعيدة المدى.. بيريز يعلن عن أضخم تعاون إستراتيجى بين إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة*



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية: تل أبيب توافق على تعزيز الجيش المصرى لقواته على حدود غزة.. مصر تشهد حالة ترقب واستنفارا لحين انتهاء مهلة الجيش..  إسرائيل تدرس إنشاء ميناءين بحريين جديدين على البحر المتوسط*



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الإذاعة الإسرائيلية: الجماعات الجهادية تهدد إعادة الأمن لسيناء*



​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الأمن العام يضبط خلال 24 ساعة 104 أسلحة متنوعة و5 تشكيلات عصابية*​ 


​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*15 خيمة بـ"الاتحادية" قبيل ساعات من مليونية "الشرعية الشعبية"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*موظفو الأوقاف يطردون رئيس القطاع الدينى بعد اقتحام مكتبه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يغلقون الميدان بالأسلاك الشائكة وأجولة الرمال*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*الشاطر ينكر الاتهامات أمام النيابة ويتهم الأمن الوطنى بالانتقام منه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*الكويت توقف تأشيرات الزيارة للمصريين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط العريان والبلتاجى وحجازى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*بعد عام كامل| المخابرات تكشف عن أسماء منفذى مذبحة جنود رفح.. وتؤكد: تورط الاخوان فيها

                  السبت, 06/07/2013 - 6:51م    
           كتب: 
محمد رجب سلامة 









فى  شهر رمضان الماضى، استقبل الشعب المصرى، خبراً مفزعاً وفى غاية  البشاعة،  عندما نقلت وسائل الاعلام مذبحة الجنود فى رفح من قبل جماعة  مسلحة، وقت  اذان المغرب حيث حان موعد الافطار.. ومن يومها ولم يهدأ بال  للمواطنين  المخلصين لبلادهم جميعاً واجمعوا على القصاص، ومرت الأيام  والشهور وهانحن  على مشارف شهر رمضان، لتخرج علينا قيادات من المخابرات  المصرية تؤكد ان  جماعة الاخوان استعانت بكتائب القسام التابعة لحركة حماس  لتنفيذ هذة  الجريمة النكراء.
 وكشفت أجهزة المخابرات المصرية اليوم، عن اسم قائد المجموعة التي ارتكبت   مجزرة رفح، وهو "أيمن نوفل" قيادي بكتائب القسام الذراع السياسية لحركة   حماس الإخوانية وهارب من سجن المرج في ثورة 25 يناير.
 ونوفل كان معتقلا في السجون المصرية، وكانت حماس تطالب دائماً بالإفراج   عنه، وخاطبت الحكومة المصرية، قائلة: "ما دام نوفل محبوساً في مصر فلن   تتحرك قضية شاليط أبدا، وستبقى في "الثلاجة" حتي يتم الإفراج عنه".
 القيادي الحمساوي أيمن نوفل، ألقي القبض عليه عقب اقتحام الآلاف من   مواطني غزة الحدود المصرية في يناير 2008، وتعرض للاعتقال بعد تعرض سيارته   للتفتيش في كمين شرطة وقت عبوره للحدود المصرية، بسبب وجود شخصين داخل   سيارته يحملان السلاح.
 انتقل "نوفل" للحبس في "زنزانة انفرادية" بها راديو وتليفزيون داخل سجن   "المرج"، وجاوره عدد من المحبوسين بسبب تورطهم في قضية خلية حزب الله.
 أثناء الثورة توجه "نوفل" إلى عنبر أعضاء "خلية حزب الله" وطلب منهم   إجراء مكالمة مع شباب في "كتائب القسام" داخل غزة ليساعدوه على الفرار، حيث   علم من "الكتائب" أنه بخروجه من السجن سيجد سيارة بانتظاره.
 خطط نوفل بعد هروبه لمذبحة رفح، وتم ما أراد وقتل جنودنا، علي أيدي   مساعديه الذين أعلنت المخابرات عنهم اليوم، محمد ابراهيم ابو شمالة الشهير   بأبو خليل، وهو قائد في الصف الأول بحركة حماس الإخوانية، ورائد العطار   الشهير بـ"رأس الأفعى الحمساوية"، وهو مهندس ومخطط ومنفذ عملية خطف الجندي   الإسرائيلي جلعاد شاليط .
 جدير بالذكر أن حركة حماس الإخوانية قامت بتلك الجريمة لتكون حجة لمرسى،   لإزاحة قيادات الجيش المصري من سدة الحكم، وبالتالي تمكين الجماعة من   السيطرة على مصر.






الموجز* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*إخلاء وزارة الأوقاف بعد اعتداء الموظفين على رئيس القطاع الدينى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*جثمان القس مينا عبود يصل القاهرة.. وتأجيل تشييع الجنازة إلى الغد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*الجزء الثانى من فيديو الاخوان وهم يلقون الشباب من اعلى سطح منزل بسيدى جابر

[YOUTUBE]BZ2dUbwQj9Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*أكدت صحيفة «واشنطن بوست» الأمريكية أن رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بالكونجرس الجمهوري «إيد رويس»، بالإضافة إلى بعض أعضاء لجنته من الديمقراطيين اقترحوا دعم الجيش المصري، بعد عزل «محمد مرسي».

وقال «إيد رويس» أن الرئيس المعزول «محمد مرسي» وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لم يحققوا الديمقراطية الحقيقية التي نادت بها ثورة 25 يناير 2011، داعيًا القوات المسلحة إلى توخي الحذر الكامل في خطواتها نحو التحول الديمقراطي، ونحو دعم المؤسسات الديمقراطية في البلاد.

وأشارت «واشنطن بوست» إلى أن لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بالكونجرس ستلعب دورًا هامًا ومحوريًا للضغط على إدارة «أوباما» لدعم مصر، بعد الأحداث الأخيرة التي أطاحت بالمعزول، مشيرة إلى أن القرار الجيش بعزل«مرسي» كان قرارًا حاسمًا للغاية، خاصة وأن نظام «مرسي» عكس أن ثورة 25 يناير 2011 كانت ثورة غير مكتملة، فتدخل الجيش كان خطوة نحو الديمقراطية.

نقلا عن جريدة التحرير
*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسئول فلسطينى يؤكد بدء ضخ الوقود من مصر لغزة*


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط العريان والبلتاجى وحجازى*​ 


​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*حزب النور يروج لنفسه منذ فترة في الدوائر الامريكية بالخارج, ويريد ان يكون بديل الاخوان في مصر لتنفيذ المشروع الامريكي في حال استحالة رجوع الاخوان, حزب النور يتبنى نفس الاجندة المتطرفة التي يتبناها الاخوان, صورة ارشيفية اثناء اجتماع حزب النور مع آن باترسون*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*تعيين تامر الفرجانى رئيساً لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا*


قال مصدر قضائى بالنيابة العامة، أن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، قرر انتداب المستشار تامر الفرجانى محامياً عاماً لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا، خلفاً للمستشار هشام القرموطى، الذى تقدم بطلب لرئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء لإنهاء انتدابه.


​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرات تتجه لرابعة العدوية لدعم مؤيدى مرسى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*جثمان القس مينا عبود يصل القاهرة.. وتأجيل تشييع الجنازة إلى الغد*




​ 
القس مينا عبود ضحية المتطرفين بالعريش

أعلنت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية عن وصول جثمان القس مينا عبود، الذى قتل على أيدى متطرفين بمدينة العريش.

وقال مصدر كنسى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الجثمان وصل صباح اليوم إلى مستشفى هليوبلس، مضيفا أن تشييع الجثمان سيكون صباح غد بكنيسة الملاك بشيراتون.​ 


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*بدء جلسة محاكمة دومة ونوارة نجم لاتهامهما فى اشتباكات المقطم*





​ 
أحمد دومة​ 


​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*عن اسقفية الشباب

الأحداث فى نجع حسان، قرية الضبعه، غرب الاقصر ...

أولاً : القتلى 
1- راسم تاوضروس أكلديوس 56 سنه
2- محارب نصحى حبيب 38 سنه
3- رومانى نصحى حبيب 33 سنه ضربة سيف
4- أميل نصيف ساروفيم ـــ منسق حركة تمرد 

ثانياً: المصابين 
1- ميلاد الأمير نسيم 25 سنه
2- بولس ذكى يوسف معاش
3- صبحى مجدى اسكندر 18 سنه 

ثالثاً: أعمال التخريب
1- حرق 27 منزل مملوكين للأقباط . 
2- الأعتداء على مطرانيه الاقباط الارثوذكس وتدخل الجيش والشرطه لصد الاعتداء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسى عند الحرس الجمهورى يغلقون شارع صلاح سالم بالحواجز الحديدية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس عدلى منصور يستقبل الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

العاملون بالنقل الجوى يتبرعون بخمسة ملايين جنيه لصندوق دعم مصر
             حسين الزناتى 


7-7-2013 | 11:57 









29















صورة ارشيفية​             أعلنت  النقابة العامة لأعمال النقل الجوى، عن تبرع كل العاملين التابعين لها بـ  1% من رواتبهم الشهرية، وهو مايقدر بأكثر من 5 ملايين جنيها مصري لصندوق  دعم مصر. 

صرح بذلك حسن شحاته رئيس النقابة العامة لأعمال النقل الجوى، مشيراً  إلى أن هذا القرار جاء على أثر رغبتهم فى المساهمة بدعم الاقتصاد المصرى،  وإيماناً من العاملين بالنقل الجوى بالدور المحورى الذى يجب أن يلعبه جموع  الشعب فى هذه الظروف التى تمر بها البلاد. 

وأضاف أن ذلك يأتي بناء على طلب العاملين بوزارة الطيران المدنى  والشركة القابضة لمصر للطيران، والشركات التابعة لها، والشركة القابضة  للمطارات، والشركات التابعة لها وأكاديمية الطيران وجميع العاملين المنتمين  إلى النقابة العامة للنقل الجوى والذين يبلغ عددهم 60 ألف عامل.

رابط دائم:
  كلمات البحث:
النقل الجوي|  صندوق دعم مصر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة، الأحد، من ضبط عامل، أحد  المعتصمين بـ«رابعة العدوية»، بحوزته جزء من سلاح آلي وصاعقان كهربائيان،  فيما فر 4 آخرون كانوا برفقته عقب إلقاء القبض عليه.*
*وكانت الخدمة الأمنية بشارع الهرم قد اشتبهت في سيارة ملاكي  حمراء اللون، يستقلها 5 أشخاص، الأمر الذي جعلها تطارد السيارة، وتمكنت من  ضبط سائقها ناجي.أ، 38 عاما، بينما فر 4 آخرون هاربين.*
*وبتفتيش السيارة عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية على «دبشك»، سلاح آلي،  وصاعقين كهربائيين، وصديرين واقيين من الرصاص، وعدد 2 عصا حديدية، وجنزير،  ومجموعة من أوراق إنجازات الرئيس المعزول.*
*وبمواجهة المتهم بالمضبوطات أقر بأنه قادم من ميدان رابعة  العدوية برفقة الهاربين إلى محل إقامته بمنطقة أوسيم، وحدد هوية أحد  المتهمين الهاربين.*
*يشار إلى أنه تحرر محضر، وأخطر مدحت مكي، رئيس نيابة العمرانية، لمباشرة التحقيقات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*علاء الاسواني: السلفيون في رابعة العدوية يؤيدون مرسي المعزول بينما يجلس قادتهم في اجتماعات الرئيس المؤقت ليفسدوها ويعرقلواالتغيير, توزيع أدوار مع الاخوان*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مشيرة خطاب تتوجه لواشنطن لعرض حقيقة ثورة 30 يونيو على المسئولين*​ 
قالت السفيرة  مشيرة خطاب، وزيرة الدولة للأسرة والسكان السابقة، إنها ستلتقى مع عدد من مسئولى الإدارة الأمريكية لعرض حقيقة ثورة 30 يونيو وأنها ثورة شعبية وليس انقلابا عسكريا وذلك خلال زيارتها لواشنطن.​ 


http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

اعضاء حزب النور يتظاهرون مع الأخوان فى رابعة العدوية لعودة مرسى للرئاسة 

[YOUTUBE]XTAuCYktReg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مدير مكتب الجزيرة يسلم نفسه لنيابة بولاق أبو العلا*






​
سلم عبد الفتاح فايد، مدير مكتب قناة الجزيرة بالقاهرة، نفسه لنيابة بولاق أبو العلا، بعد أمر الضبط والإحضار الصادر بحقه، بعد اتهامة بتكدير الأمن والسلم العام، وسوف تبدأ النيابة التحقيق معه بعد قليل.


​​


----------



## Koptisch (7 يوليو 2013)

قرار امريكى يؤكد ان المخلوع مرسى للاسف رجع للحكم !

المصدر اهو علشان محدش يقولى فين المصدر .


http://er7mne.com/TwjEhe.swf


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*قال  خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  فى تحقيقات  النيابة معه، فى تهمة التحريض على قتل المتظاهرين: إنه لا يعلم بوجود سلاح  بمقر الإرشاد وإن الأشخاص الذين كانوا موجودين من أفراد الجماعة أمرا  طبيعيا لحماية المقر. 

 وقال الشاطر، فى تحقيقات نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية معه، إنه حضر آخر  اجتماع بمقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، والذى كان يوم السبت الذى سبق يوم 30  يونيو، ولم يتطرق الاجتماع إلى مناقشة أحداث وترتيبات القوى السياسية لذاك  اليوم. * *

وأضاف أن الجماعة  دعوية، ولنا حزب سياسى مسئول عن مناقشة هذه الأحداث  السياسية،  وأنه لا يذهب إلى مقر مكتب الإرشاد بشكل دائم، وإنما يذهب على  فترات متباعدة. * *

كانت نيابة جنوب القاهرة برئاسة المستشارين تامر العربى وإسماعيل حفيظ قررت حبس الشاطر 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات.* 
*
*
*



*
​ 



​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام يعقد اجتماعا بـ"أمن الدولة" لبحث قضايا "الإخوان"*


أكد مصدر قضائى بالمكتب الفنى أن النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، يعقد اجتماعا موسعا مع المحامين العموم بنيابة أمن الدولة العليا برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى الذى تم تعيينه اليوم خلفا للمستشار هشام القرموطى. ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*لليوم الثانى.. غياب النائب العام عن مكتبه‎ بدار القضاء*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الجنايات تبرئ جميع المتهمين باشتباكات المقطم فى جمعة رد الكرامة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد محمودة، شاهد عيان بحى المنيل، لكاميرا  “فيديو7″، قناة اليوم السابع المصورة، إنه شاهد مجموعات مسلحة تتحرك من  ميدان النهضة، تابعين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وفى طريقهم إلى ميدان  التحرير مرورا بحى المنيل، أطلقوا النيران على الأهالى بالتزامن مع خروج  مسيرة من ماسبيرو، متجهة أيضا إلى التحرير للهجوم على المعتصمين وتصدى لهم  أهالى المنيل العزل مستخدمين الحجارة.*
*وأضاف شاهد العيان، أن مؤيدو محمد مرسى الرئيس المعزول، قاموا  بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى، مؤكدا صعود عدد منهم أعلى مسجد صلاح الدين،  وأعلى المسرح العائم، وقاموا بقتل الشباب، قائلاً: “تصرف جماعة الإخوان فى  أحداث أمس لا يقوم بها إسرائيليون”.*
*وطالب حمودة، النائب العام بالقصاص من جماعة الإخوان الذين تورطوا فى عمليات قتل منظمة للشعب المصرى.*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*نشطاء أمريكا يسعون لإدراج "الإخوان" كجماعة إرهابية*

نشطاء مصريين بأمريكا يقررون الاستعانة بالمحامى العام الفيدرالى "ايرك هولدن" لتفعيل إدراج جماعة الإخوان كجماعة إرهابية، وذلك عبر توقيع طلب بهذا يتم تقديمه رسميا يوم 9 من الشهر الجارى.



​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*اسماء منفذى مذبحه رفح وكنيسه القديسين وماذا فعل معهم مرسى وبديع والاخوان

[YOUTUBE]cunggPjbuY4[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## candy shop (7 يوليو 2013)

*
*
*الفجر*
*قال الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور أنه يدرس عرضاً من المرشد العام الدكتور محمد بديع بسحب مؤيدي المعزول مقابل الإفراج عن "مرسي".*

*وأضاف خلال تغريدة عبر صفحة منسوبة له بـ"تويتر": أدرسُ عرضاً من المرشد العام بسحب مؤيديهم من الميادين مقابل الإفراج عن الرئيس السابق وتقديمه للإستقالة والدعوة لإنتخابات رئاسية الشهر القادم. *

*أدرسُ عرضاً من المرشد العام بسحب مؤيديهم من الميادين مقابل الإفراج عن #الرئيس السابق وتقديمه للإستقالة والدعوة لإنتخابات رئاسية الشهر القادم*

*

*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> *
> *
> *الفجر*
> *قال الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور أنه يدرس عرضاً من المرشد العام الدكتور محمد بديع بسحب مؤيدي المعزول مقابل الإفراج عن "مرسي".*
> ...



*هناك أخبار تقول إنه ليس للرئيس اشتراك فى تويتر أو فيس بوك وأن ما ينشر إنما هو حرب معلومات لإحداث بلبلة فى الشارع المصرى *


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

حافظ أبو سعدة: قتل المصريين فى الإسكندرية والمنيل لا يجب أن يمر دون عقاب​ 


​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

سى بى سى:إغلاق معبر رفح لليوم الثالث على التوالي.. والجيش يواصل هدم الأنفاق



​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*عبدالغفار شكر: "النور" ليس له حق "الفيتو" فى رفض"البرادعى"رئيسا للوزراء*

استنكر عبد الغفار شكر رئيس حزب التحالف الشعبى، تراجع الرئاسة عن إعلان الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيسا للوزراء، مؤكدا أنه لابد من وقف التعامل مع حزب النور على أنه يملك حق الفيتو.
وأضاف "النور" عليه فهم أنه حزب يستمع لرأيه، ويحترم لكنه ليس هو الحاكم فى أى قرار، خاصة وأن مختلف الأحزاب وشباب الثورة يتمسكون بالبرادعى، واصفا ما حدث بالأمر الخطير للغاية.



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*محمود قابيل: قائد الجيش الثانى وعدنى بتطهير سيناء خلال أسبوع*

طالب محمود قابيل، الفنان والضابط المتقاعد، القوات المسلحة بإعلان حالة الطوارئ وحظر تجول والقبض على قيادات الإسلاميين المتهمين بالتخابر مع دول أجنبية؛ لأنهم يرتكبون خيانة عظمى، ويعتدون على المواطنين ويجرمون فى حق البلاد، لافتا إلى أن هناك 36 وفاة بالجمعة الماضية.
وأضاف قابيل، على فضائية "دريم"، :"اللواء أحمد وصفى، قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى، قال لى شخصيا 
"أسبوع واحد وأنا أسلمكم سيناء نضيفه"، 
مضيفا: "الجيش يستطيع القيام بذلك لكن يجب إعطاء الفرصة له".


​​


----------



## candy shop (7 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط قاتل متظاهري الإسكندرية بعد رميهم من أعلى العمارات*





*



*

*الإسكندرية إبراهيم زيتون *




*تمكن فريق البحث الجنائي بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، وبمعاونة ضباط مباحث سيدي جابر، من ضبط أحد المتهمين بقتل الأطفال من خلال رميهم من فوق خزان المياه بالإسكندرية، ويدعى محمود حسن رمضان.*
*حيث داهمت قوات الأمن والعمليات الخاصة بالإسكندرية فجر اليوم ـ الأحد ـ إحدى الشقق بمنطقة سيدي بشر، وتم ضبط المتهم، وكميات كبيرة من الأسلحة البيضاء.*
*ترجع تفاصيل الجريمة إلى انتشار مقطع فيديو على شبكة الإنترنت منذ يومين، يوضح قيام شخص ملتحٍ وآخرين بإلقاء الأطفال على رءوسهم، من فوق خزان المياه بأسطح أحد العقارات بالإسكندرية، والتى تبلغ مسافة أربعة أمتار ارتفاع، مما أدى إلى مصرعهم، أثناء اشتباكات المؤيدين للرئيس المعزول والثوار.*
*وقال مصدر أمني إن مباحث الإنترنت والمعلومات تمكنت من تحديد مكان رفع الفيديو، وتفريغ المحتوى والشخصيات والأماكن، وبعمل التحريات اللازمة تم الوصول إلى أحد المتهمين، بعد أن أرشد أحد العناصر السرية عن مكان اختباء المتهم، وجارٍ التحقيق معه حتى الآن.**الأحد, 07 يوليو 2013 12:10 *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

سى بى سى:بدء توافد المتظاهرين على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية اليوم.. وغلق الطرق المؤدية للميدان أمام حركة السيارات


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"أبو حامد": الأحداث تؤكد أن الإخوان هم الطرف الثالث منذ 25 يناير*

قال محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، عبر "تويتر"، "إن جميع الأحداث تؤكد أن الإخوان هم الطرف الثالث المتسبب فى جميع أحداث العنف والقتل منذ ثورة ٢٥ يناير، خاصة بعد تفجير خط الغاز بعد عزل السفاح".



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*البنتاجون: "هاجل" اتصل بـ"السيسى" 3 مرات لبحث التطورات*​ 
قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاجون"، 
إن الاتصالات الهاتفية الثلاثة التى أجراها وزير الدفاع الأمريكى تشاك هاجل 
يومى الجمعة والسبت الماضيين 
مع نظيره المصرى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى 
تم خلالها مناقشة آخر تطورات الأحداث الجارية فى مصر، أكد خلالها على الحاجة إلى 
انتقال مدنى سلمى فى مصر، وأهمية الأمن للشعب المصرى والدول المجاورة والمنطقة.​ 


http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*قال المتحدث باسم وزارة  الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاجون" جورج ليتل،  إن الاتصالات الهاتفية الثلاثة  التى أجراها وزير الدفاع الأمريكى تشاك هاجل  يومى الجمعة والسبت الماضيين  مع نظيره المصرى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح  السيسى تم خلالها مناقشة آخر  تطورات الأحداث الجارية فى مصر، أكد خلالها  على الحاجة إلى انتقال مدنى  سلمى فى مصر، وأهمية الأمن للشعب المصرى والدول  المجاورة والمنطقة.

وأشار المتحدث- فى بيان صحفى له اليوم- إلى أن هاجل أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا  أيضا مع ولى العهد الإماراتى الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان لبحث الوضع فى  مصر، والقضايا ذات الاهتمام المشترك فى مجال الأمن فى الشرق الأوسط.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

الحرية والعدالة بالإسماعيلية ينظم مسيرة حاشدة لتأييد شرعية "مرسي"


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*يديعوت: الجيش المصرى دمر 40 نفقا بين غزة وسيناء حتى الآن*

ذكرت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية، أن الجيش المصرى دمر أكثر من 40 نفقا للتهريب فى سيناء لمنع تسلل الإرهابيين إلى داخل شبه الجزيرة.

وأضافت الصحيفة العبرية أن الجيش المصرى استخدم القوات الجوية للمشاركة فى القضاء على الإرهابيين فى سيناء وتدمير الأنفاق.



​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*انفراد| "الوطن" تخترق حصار أقوى رجال الجماعة.. وتنشر مراسلات الشاطر لأعضاء الإخوان*

*كتب : أحمد عطية                  الأحد 07-07-2013 00:52* 
* طباعة* 



*510*

 

*





     خيرت الشاطر* 
*حصلت "الوطن" على بعض التسريبات والمستندات التي تقوم النيابة  الآن بالتحقيق فيها مع خيرت الشاطر نائب مرشد جماعة الإخوان، والتي تضم نحو  50 مستندا من بريده الالكتروني والمراسلات التي يقوم بها مع عدد من أعضاء  الجماعة والقيادات البارزة، والتي ترصد طريقة إدارة الشاطر لأمور البلاد  خلال الفترة الأخيرة، وتوالي "الوطن" نشر هذا الملف تباعا على مدار اليوم. *
*أبرز تلك الوثائق كانت بريد الكتروني تلقاه الشاطر من أحد الشخصيات  والذي يرصد تحركات مظاهرات 30 يونيو، وحركة تمرد في الشارع، والذي يرصد فيه  كما يزعم المصدر لخيرت الشاطر أن عدد من البلطجية يستعدون في أكثر من  محافظة بالإضافة إلى محاولات اقتحام الاتحادية، وعدد من التكليفات مثل  القبض على عاشور الذي جاء ذكره في خطاب مرسي الأخير، بالإضافة إلى استعراض  موقف رجال الأعمال، واقتراح مهاجمة أعضاء الإخوان لمقرات ومساكن رجال  الأعمال العاملين في مجال الإعلام. *
*ويمكنكم متابعة الانفراد على الرابط التالي: *


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*منصة مؤيدى "مرسى" بـالحرس الجمهورى تطالب المتظاهرين بجلب أهاليهم*

طالبت المنصة الرئيسية المتواجدة أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى والتى نصبها مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، المعتصمين بالتوجه إلى المبانى المجاورة للهتاف والتهليل والتكبير لمحمد مرسى للدلالة على كثرة إعدادهم واحتشادهم.

وطالبت المنصة أيضا المعتصمين بالاتصال بأهاليهم للحضور إلى مقر الاعتصام للإعلان عن تأييدهم عن محمد مرسى، وذلك بعد إعلان مسيرات وفعاليات المعارضين للدكتور مرسى.​ 


​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

* ​ الرئيس المؤقت "يفضح" مرسي   !!
​





قال المستشار عدلي منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، في تغريدة له عبر   "تويتر"، اليوم السبت: "تُشير المراسلات الرسمية الدولية لقصر الاتحادية،   في 1 يوليو الماضي، بطلب الرئاسة من أمريكا وتركيا وبريطانيا، وغيرها،   تهديد الجيش بقطع المعونات عن مصر".​ ​
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mL7o2Y0s5Cw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق وزارة الأوقاف بالسلاسل.. والموظفون ينضمون إلى "التحرير"*

*  الأحد، 7 يوليو  2013 - 12:38*​ *





                             إغلاق وزارة الأوقاف*​ *كتب إسماعيل رفعت*​ *

* 
*خلت وزارة الأوقاف من كافة موظفيها، فى العاشرة والنصف من صباح  اليوم الأحد، فور صرف موظفى الديوان العام بعد واقعة ضرب وطرد الدكتور عبده  مقلد، رئيس القطاع الدينى بالوزارة، من مكتبه، وإلقاء عمامته الأزهرية تحت  الأقدام من موظفى الديوان العام، بعد رفضه مطالب الشرطة وأمن الوزارة  الانصراف فى واقعة هى الثانية من نوعها خلال أيام.

كما أغلق مكتب الدكتور جمال عبد الستار، وكيل الوزارة للدعوة، بالجنازير  الحديدية بعد تغيبه عن الحضور لتواجده أمام مقر الحرس الجمهورى مؤيدا  للرئيس المعزول مرسى، كما أغلقت مكاتب كافة قيادات الوزارة وعلى رأسهم وزير  الأوقاف طلعت عفيفى الذى اختفى من أول الأحداث.

 كما تغيب الشيخ سلامة عبد القوى، مستشار الوزير الذى أصيب باختناق منذ  يومين أمام الحرس الجمهورى، لدى إطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق  المتظاهرين، فى الوقت الذى فقدت فيه اثنين من دعاتها بالإسكندرية فى  تظاهرات مؤيدة لمرسى.

ويتغيب كافة قيادات الوزارة فى الديوان العام والأفرع فى الأقاليم إما  لحرصهم على عدم الاحتكاك بالجماهير خشية الصدام، أو لتواجدهم فى مسيرات  تأييد مرسى، لكونهم محسوبين على تيار الإسلام السياسى المناصر لمرسى، حيث  يخلو الديوان العام من كافة قيادات الوزارة التى أغلقت مكاتبهم بالسلاسل  الحديدية شأنهم فى ذلك شأن أبواب الوزارة.

من جانبهم، توجه موظفو الديوان العام بعد قدوم زملائهم من مديرية القاهرة إلى ميدان التحرير لمشاركة القوى السياسية مظاهراتها.




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

* ​ مفاجأه غير متوقعه..شاهد بماذا تبرع "الهضبه" عمرو دياب لدعم مصر  !!








جمال جورج​ فى مفاجأة غير متوقعة, أعلنت الصفحة الشخصية للفنان عمرو دياب  على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" عن قيامه بالتبرع بمبلغ تسعة  ملايين جنيه  لحملة دعم إقتصاد مصر والتى كانت قد دعت اليها بعض القوى  الثورية.​ 
  وقد صرح مصدر مقرب من الفنان عن اقترابه من وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على  البومه  الجديد والذى من المتوقع أن يحمل أسم (تخيل) حتى يتم طرحة بالأسواق  فى عيد  الفطر المبارك.

  يذكر أن دياب  أحد أبرز الفنانين الذين كانوا يؤيدون ثورة 30 يونيو لا سيما  انه معروف  بمواقفه المناهضة للإخوان بسبب محاربتهم للفن وقيامهم بألغاء عدة  حفلات  منذ وصولهم للحكم.
​
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*قررت النيابة  العامة بسوهاج حجز 22 شخصا من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسى والمتهمين  بمحاولة اقتحام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة سوهاج مساء الجمعة  الماضية وذلك على  ذمة تحريات المباحث الجنائية بسوهاج.* 
*كان اللواء محسن الجندى مساعد الوزير مدير أمن سوهاج قد تلقى بلاغا يفيد   وجود تجمعات من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول أمام ديوان عام محافظة سوهاج   ومحاولتهم اقتحامه*

*وتمكنت أجهزة الأمن بسوهاج بالتعاون مع قوات الجيش من إالقاء القبض علي عدد 22 شخصا منهم .*

*بعد أن فشلت كافة محاولات تفريقهم بشكل سلمي ومن خلال فتح حوارات مع   القيادات الخاصة بهم وقيام المتظاهرين برشق أجهزة الأمن بالطوب والحجارة   وإطلاق عدد من الاعيرة النارية علي القوات مما حدا بالقوات إلي إطلاق   القنابل المسيلة للدموع وطلقات الصوت التحذيرية من بعدها الخرطوش ثم الرصاص   فى الهواء لتفريق المؤيدين وتمكنت القوات من إلقاء القبض علي كلا من أحمد   حسن أحمد ويقيم أبنوب أسيوط وخلف محمود عبدالعال وأبو العباس أحمد سيد   وعبدالعال محمد محمود وجميعهم يقيمون بدائرة مركز المراغة و أحمد السيد   عبدالعظيم ومصطفى محمد عبدالهادى ويقيمان قسم أول وضبط محمد نصر أحمد وخالد   صابر محمد وحسام خيرى عبدالعال وعلى حسن عبدالعال وجميعهم يقيمون مدينة   أخميم وضبط أحمد السيد عبدالرحيم ومصطفى محمد عبدالهادى ويقيمان قسم أول   سوهاج وضبط شجيع محمد كامل وعلاء الدين خلف ومحمد هاشم عبدالحفيظ وعمار   عبدالرؤف حسن وأحمد خلف السيد وجميعهم يقيمون بقسم ثان سوهاج وضبط أبوالحسن   أحمد عبدالباقى ويقيم بدائرة مركز طهطا وضبط محمد محمود على ويقيم بدائرة   مركز طما ومدحت أبوالعز توفيق وعبدالحميد حمدى رضوان يقيمان مركز سوهاج   وضبط أحمد أبوزيد محمد ويقيم دائرة مركز ساقلتة.*

*كما أسفرت الجهود عن ضبط 12 دراجة بخارية مابين دراجات تحمل لوحات   معدنية وبدون كان يستخدمها المؤيدون فى عمليات الفرار وتم تحرير محضرا   بالواقعة وعرضة على النيابة العامة التى اصدرت قرارها السابق.*
*

* 




*                     تعليقات القراء




*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية: إسناد رئاسة الحكومة للبرادعى سيمنحها المصداقية الدولية.. الليبراليون تعلموا الدرس ومصرون على التوحد هذه المرة.. البرادعى ملهم الثورات ضد مبارك ومرسى*



​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*دعوى قضائية لإلغاء قرار السيسي بعزل مرسي
*​*2013-07-07 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




51*
*​*​*




أقام   المحامي طارق الكاشف، دعوي قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس   الدولة، الأحد، طالب فيها ببطلان قرار الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير   الدفاع، بعزل الرئيس السابق، الدكتور محمد مرسي.

واستند "الكاشف"، في دعواه التى حملت رقم (61548 لسنة67 قضائية)، إلى نص   المادة 133 من الدستور والتى نصت على ولاية الرئيس أربع سنوات تبدأ من   اليوم التالي من انتهاء ولاية سلفه ، فى حين أن الرئيس لم يستكمل مدة   ولايته. 
وأضاف أن صفته بالدعوى تتمثل فى الحفاظ على صوته الانتخابي، كما استند مقيم   الدعوى إلى نص المادة 146 من الدستور والتي اعتبرت بأن رئيس الجمهورية هو   القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في حين أن الفريق السيسي هو القائد العام  كما  أن قرار الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي بعزل الرئيس مرسي هو قرار  إداري،  كما أنه صدر بإرادة منفردة دون الاعتداد برضا الطرف الآخر.

المصدر : مصراوى​*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*إحالة بلاغ يتهم "مرسى" بمنح نفسه أوسمة ونياشين للتحقيق*​ 
*قرر النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، إحالة البلاغ المقدم من المحامين يسرى عبد الرازق، ومحمد عبد الرازق، *​*أعضاء هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك، ضد الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية السابق، للتحقيق، *​ 
*وكلف المستشار عماد عبد الله، المحامى العام بنيابة الأموال العامة العليا، بالتحقيق فى اتهامه بإهدار المال العام والاستيلاء عليه، *
*والحصول على منفعة من أعمال وظيفته السابقة بدون وجه حق، وذلك عن طريق منح نفسه عددا من الأوسمة والأنوطة التى يحصل **بناء عليها على مكافآت مالية من ميزانية الدولة شهرياً دون وجه حق.*​ 
*

*http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*السلطان قابوس يهنئ المستشار عدلى منصور بالرئاسة المؤقتة*

بعث السلطان قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عُمان، برقية تهنئة إلى المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية، 
بمناسبة توليه رئاسة الجمهورية. 
وأعرب السلطان قابوس بن سعيد عن تمنياته له بالتوفيق والسداد فى تحقيق تطلعات الشعب المصرى الشقيق 
نحو الاستقرار والمزيد من التقدم والرقى.



​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق المداخل المؤدية لوزارة «الدفاع» تزامنًا مع مظاهرات مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي 

*​*




​**

المصرى اليوم
شهد محيط وزارة الدفاع، الأحد، إجراءات أمنية مشددة، حيث تم إغلاق كل  المداخل المؤية لمقر الوزارة الدفاع، وتحولت لما يشبه «ثكنة عسكرية»، وذلك  تزامنا مع تنظيم فعاليات مؤيدة ومعارضة للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في كل من  «رابعة العدوية»، وميدان التحرير.

وتقوم عناصر تابعة للقوات المسلحة بالاطلاع على بطاقات الهوية الخاصة  بالمواطنين المارين في محيطها، وتم منع وسائل المواصلات من المرور في  المنطقة المحيطة بالوزراة في شوارع «الخليفة المأمون، شارع الزعفراني،  وأسفل كوبري الفنجري، والطريق المؤدي لكل من ميدان رابعة العدوية وقصر  الاتحادية الرئاسي»، حيث أغلقت بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية، وقامت  وزارة الدفاع بتوفير وسائل مواصلات مجانية تابعة لها، لنقل المواطنين في  محيط الوزارة بغرض الحصول على خدمات ما.

كما استعانت القوات المسلحة بمئات التشكيلات من الشرطة العسكرية عند وقوات  فض الشغب التي ارتدى عناصرها خوذة ودرع وامسكوا بعصي، وذلك عند الأسلاك  الشائكة، بينما انتشرت عناصر من قوات الصاعقة، أمام البوابات الرئيسية  للوزارة، بجانب عناصر الأمن المركزي، و7 مدرعات عسكرية تؤمن الأسلاك  الشائكة والحواجز.

في ذات السياق، تواجدت مدرعتين تابعتين لوزارة الداخلية، و4 سيارات أمن  مركزي، وعناصر من التحريات العسكرية والمخابرات للاطلاع على البطاقات  الشخصية لكل من يحاول الدخول لنطاق الوزارة.

وكان توفيق عكاشة، مالك قناة الفراعين قد دعا إلى تنظيم وقفة، الأحد، لدعم  الجيش وقرارات الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي، أمام الوزارة والتي لم يتم تنظيمها  حتى الآن، كما دعا أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي إلى مظاهرات، الأحد، في  ميدان رابعة العدوية. كما دعت القوى الثورية المعارضة لمرسي لمظاهرات لدعم  «الشرعية الشعبية» في ميدان التحرير وكل الميادين الاخرى بمختلف  المحافظات.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*القوى والحركات الثورية وعمال غزل المحلة يخرجون في مسيرات لتأييد قرارات الجيش

                                           كتب : أحمد فتحي ورفيق ناصف                  منذ 3 دقائق             * *
                      طباعة                                                                          




* *     "صورة أرشيفية"           
         أصدرت القوى والحركات الثورية والأحزاب السياسية بمحافظة   الغربية، بيانا تدعو فيه أنصارها ومؤيديها إلى الخروج في مسيرات حاشدة لدعم   الجيش وتأييد قرارته الثورية، التي دعمت إرادة الشعب بالإطاحة بتنظيم   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في 30 يونيو، وذلك في إطار المشاركة في فعاليات   مليونية الاستقلال الوطني التي دعا لها منسقو حملة "تمرد" وأعضاء جبهه   الإنقاذ. 

وشهدت ساحة الشهداء بطنطا، أمام ديوان محافظة الغربية تجمع الآلاف  من  المتظاهرين المعارضين للدكتور محمد مرسي الرئيس المعزول احتفالا برحيله   ونجاح الثورة مرددين هتافات لدعم الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي، القائد العام   للقوات المسلحة وتأييد قرارت المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت في   البدء في خارطة الطريق للحفاظ على استقرار الدولة إدرايا. * *

وحمل المتظاهرون لافتات للفريق السيسي وللشهداء الثورة مطالبين  بالقصاص  للدمائهم ومحاربة كافة ميليشيات القوي الإسلامية والجماعات  الإسلامية  المتطرفة والزج بهم السجون. * *

ومن ناحية أخرى شارك الآلاف من عمال غزل المحلة في مسيرة حاشدة  انطلقت من  ساحة الاحتجاجات بميدان طلعت حرب، طافت أرجاء شارع الكوبري  السفلي مرورا  بميدان بنزايون وشارع البحر، وصولا إلى ساحة ميدان الشون  مرددين هتافات  "قول متخفشي"، "إخوان كاذبون مكانهم في السجون"، "انزل يا  سيسي وإحنا  وراك"، كما حمل المتظاهرون من العمال المحتجين أعلام ورايات  مصرية وصور  للرئيس المعزول، عليها "نعم للقصاص من خيرت الشاطر وبديع وأعضاء  مكتب  الإرشاد". * *

ومن جانبه صرح أحد منسقي حملة تمرد بالغربية محمود سعد، بأن  المظاهرات  خرجت لدعم شرعية الثورة والدفاع عن مكتسباتها والحفاظ عليها  وإعطاء رسالة  إلى جميع دول العالم بأن ثورة 30 يونيو هي ثورة شعب وليست  انقلابا عسكريا  كما يشاع، ويصوره مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول مرسي، حسب ما ذكره* *
المصدر الوطن  
*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*توافد مؤيدى "مرسى" لميدان النهضة*​ 
توافد عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، إلى ميدان النهضة، 
ظهر اليوم الأحد، للمطالبة بعودته للحكم.​ 
وأعلن المعتصمون أنه سيتم تنظيم مسيرة من مسجد الاستقامة بميدان الجيزة 
عقب صلاة العصر​ 


http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة نسائية تحمل "الأكفان" تصل اعتصام الحرس الجمهورى*

*وصلت مسيرة نسائية حاملة الأكفان، قادمة من شارع الطيران، إلى محيط اعتصام الحرس الجمهورى،*
* فيما يستمر غلق الشارع أمام حركة المرور*.



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

* بكرى: مهما كان حجم المؤامرة الأمريكية الصهيونية الإخوانية مصر ستنتصر*
 

قال الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى، إن جماعة الإخوان فى الأردن تطلب من عناصرها التظاهر 
ضد اختيار الشعب المصرى، وذلك لدعم مرسى والإخوان، مضيفا بأن التنظيم لديهم أهم من الشعوب وحقها فى الاختيار.​ 


http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مصطفى النجار: إغلاق أنصار مرسى "صلاح سالم" يستعدى سكان مدينة نصر* 

 قال الدكتور مصطفى النجار البرلمانى السابق على "تويتر"،  إن إغلاق شارع صلاح سالم، من جانب معتصمى "رابعة" بالتوازى مع غلق طريق النصر، 

يستعدى سكان مدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة الذين تتوقف حياتهم تماما، مضيفا:"أرجو فتح الطريق فورا".




http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*القتله ...... من زاوية أخرى

[YOUTUBE]0UMxi2ITCT0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*إخلاء جميع شركات البترول بالسويس خوفاً من استهدافها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*وكالة الأناضول الإخوانية، تنشر بياناً منسوباً للسلفية الجهادية فى سيناء، تقول فيه إنها لن تقف مكتوفة الأيدى أمام ما أسمته "الجرائم" التى يتم ارتكابها ضد السيناويين. 

مش بنخاف يا اغبياء*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد تعلن تمسكها بالبرادعى رئيسا للوزراء وعدم الاعتراف بأى مرشح آخر*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*حكومة حماس: الزج بقطاع غزة فى الأحداث المصرية مبنى على قصص وخيالات

غباء هذا من غباء ذاك*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*حكومة حماس: الزج بقطاع غزة فى الأحداث المصرية مبنى على قصص وخيالات*


نفت الحكومة الفلسطينية المقالة فى قطاع غزة "الاتهامات" التى توجهها وسائل إعلام مصرية لعناصر من كتائب القسام الجناح العسكرى لحركة "حماس".



​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*حزب النور يرشح ابو الفتوح الصهيونى لرئاسة الوزراء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

* نتانياهو: على مر الأيام سيتضح أهمية الجدار مع مصر*​ 






​ 

قال رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى، بنيامين نتانياهو، فى مستهل جلسة مجلس الوزراء الأسبوعية، اليوم الأحد، "أعتقد أنه على مر الأيام ستتضح أهمية وصحة القرار الذى اتخذناه حول إقامة الجدار الفاصل على الحدود الجنوبية مع مصر".​ 
ونقلت الصفحة الرسمية لنتانياهو قوله، "إن لهذا الجدار دورا مهما فى صد الإرهاب والعمل ضده، فهو جدار مجهز بوسائل متطورة جدا، ويتم العمل على بلورة إجراءات تخص الدفاع عن إسرائيل من التهديد المزدوج المتمثل بالمتسللين، وبالإرهاب الذى يأتى من جهة سيناء".​ 


​http://www1.youm7.com/default.asp


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"المركزى": البنوك ستغلق فى تمام الواحدة ظهرًا بدلاً من الثانية*





​

قال مصدر مصرفى رفيع المستوى بالبنك المركزى المصرى، إن "العمل يسير فى البنوك العاملة فى السوق المحلية بشكل طبيعى، اليوم الأحد، وسط تكثيف أمنى، بفروع المصارف وماكينات الصراف الآلى"، مؤكدًا أن البنوك سوف تغلق قبل مواعيدها الرسمية المعتادة، فى تمام الساعة الواحدة ظهرًا بدلاً من الثانية ظهرًا، لافتًا إلى انتظام تقديم البنوك لكافة الخدمات والأعمال المصرفية المعتادة.



​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*البنك المركزى ينفى تجميد حسابات لرموز الإخوان المسلمين*





​ 
أكد البنك المركزى المصرى أنه لم يصدر أى تعليمات بتجميد حسابات مصرفية لرموز فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، التى ينتمى لها الرئيس المصرى المعزول محمد مرسى.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*سى بى سى:المستشار أحمد سليمان وزير العدل يتقدم باستقالته..ويؤكد استمراره فى عمله لحين تشكيل حكومة جديدة

أكد الناقد الرياضي علاء صادق أن 80% من الشعب  المصري ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مشيرا إلى توقعه توقف مصر اليوم في  انتفاضة شعبية لإعادة الشرعية للرئيس السابق محمد مرسي.
وقال صادق  في تغريدة عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي ''تويتر''، صباح اليوم  الأحد: ''مصر تتوقف تماما في أكبر انتفاضة فى تاريخ البشرية لإعادة  الشرعية.. من قالوا الإخوان اعلنوا الحرب على مصر الحشود أكدت أن 80  بالمائة من مصر إخوان''.
ومن المقرر أن ينظم مؤيدو ومعارضو الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مظاهرات ومسيرات ''حاشدة''  اليوم ستخرج من مختلف ميادين مصر.
ودعا تحالف دعم الشرعية، الذي يضم  كافة التيارات الإسلامية، إلى مليونية  ''الصمود'' دعما لشرعية الرئيس، فيما  يواصل أنصار مرسي اعتصامهم في ميدان  رابعة العدوية وأمام مقر الحرس  الجمهوري وميدان نهضة مصر في القاهرة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*سفير مصر بأنقرة: القوات المسلحة تدخلت لعزل مرسي استجابة للرغبة الشعبية

** التراس ثورجي يشارك بمليونية اليوم دعماً لثورة 30 يونيو*

7/7/2013   2:30 PM​​

 

*أعلنت الصفحة الرسمية لشباب "ألتراس ثورجى" عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعي فيس بوك , أن الألتراس سوف يشارك في مليونية , اليوم الأحد, "الشرعية الشعبية والاستقلال الوطنى" , بمسيرة تنطلق من شارع محمد محمود بميدان التحرير , إلى قصر الإتحادية , في تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف من مساء اليوم.*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"الداخلية" تمد متظاهرى التحرير بحواجز حديدية لتأمين الميدان*

دعمت وزارة الداخلية متظاهرى ميدان التحرير، بعدد كبير من الحواجز الحديدية لتأمين مداخل الميدان، بعد تعرضه لهجمات من قبل مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*موظفو شركة المياه بالمنوفية يعزلون رئيس مجلس الإدارة لتجاهل مطالبهم*
*



*
*الرئيس عدلي منصور يكرم عددًا من المستشارين السابقين *
*



*
*مجلة «تايم» الأمريكية: مصر بحاجة إلى مساعدات خارجية بعشرات المليارات من الدولارات سنويا لمنع حدوث مجاعة في البلاد *
*



http://t.co/LLr0SVQeXT*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل: النائب العام يقيل المحامي العام لنيابة الأموال العامة

*
*



*​ * طارق حافظ 

 أصدر * *النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود قرر بإلغاء إنتداب المستشار  مصطفي الحسيني المحامي العام الأول لنيابة الأموال العامة, من منصبه, والذي  كان قد تم تعيينه بهذا المنصب من قبل المستشار طلعت عبدالله, النائب العام  السابق.
  وأكد مصدر قضائي بالمكتب الفني للنائب العان, أنه سوف يعلن خلال الأيام  القليلة القادمة عن التشكيل الجديد لنيابة الأموال العامة وأمن الدولة  العليا والمحاميين العموم الذين سيتم إلغاء إنتدابهم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*كنيسة قصر الدوبارة تلغى اجتماعها اليوم بسبب مظاهرات التحرير*





​ 
القس د. سامح موريس​ 
أعلن القس سامح موريس راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة، إلغاء اجتماع اليوم "الأحد"، بالكنسية؛ نظرا للحشد المتوقع بميدان التحرير.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*إخلاء سبيل مدير قناة #الجزيرة بـ #القاهرة بـ10 آلاف جنيه لاتهامه بتكدير الأمن
الشروق

النيابة تحقق مع 18 مؤيدًا لـ "مرسي" قطعوا الطريق الصحراوي باستخدام الأسلحة الآلية
الأهرام
*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*السفارة السورية بالقاهرة تستأنف عملها بعد عزل مرسي *
 




​ 
استأنفت السفارة السورية بالقاهرة عملها صباح اليوم فى القاهرة، وذلك بعد أربعة أيام من خلع مرسى، كتعبير على رفض سياسات الرئيس المعزول، والترحيب بالمد الثورى المصرى. 

وبدأت السفارة فى استقبال طلبات وشكاوى المواطنين السورين فى القاهرة، ابتداء من التاسعة صباحا وحتى الثانية عشر والنصف ظهراً، لتبدأ فى استقبال طلبات المصريين وشكاوى المواطنين السوريين بالقاهرة. ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*  6ابريل تتمسك بالبرادعي وتؤكد لا بديل له لقيادة الحكومه*
*التحرير*
*بعد شائعات عن توليه رئاسة الوزراء.. مصر القوية: أبو الفتوح لن يشارك في أي منصب تنفيذي في هذه المرحلة*
*الأهرام*

*تأجيل قضية فتنة الخصوص إلى 24 أغسطس لاستكمال سماع الشهود*
*الأهرام*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*اهد ماذا اعلنت منصة رابعة العدوية عن ابو تريكة و الاولتراس ...!!!*
*2013-07-07 15:17:46*​​​





*منصة رابعة: "أبو تريكة" والأولتراس يقودان مسيرة لتأييد "مرسي" 
علنت المنصة  الرئيسية بميدان رابعة العدوية، قيادة اللاعب محمد ابو تريكة، لمسيرة تتجه  إلى مقر الحرس الجمهوري انضم إليها أولتراس أهلاوي وزملكاوي، لتأييد  الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.​*​*ومن ناحية أخرى، وصف الناشط السياسي عمر عبد الهادي، ما حدث بشأن عزل مرسي، بأنه مؤامرة وانقلاب.
وألقى عبد الهادي، بيان يحث عن العديد من القوى الشعبية الاستمرار في الاعتصام لحين عودة مرسي.​


مصدر اخبار اليوم*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*أكاديمى أمريكى: *
*المساعدات الأمريكية لمصر ستستمر دون شروط*

أكد وزير الدفاع الأمريكى "روبرت جيتس"، عام 2009، على ضرورة منح المساعدات دون أية شروط، ويبدو أنها ستسمر كذلك أيضا، بعد عزل "محمد مرسى".
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المشاركين بمليونية الدفاع عن الشرعية الشعبية بـ"التحرير"*
واستمرار عمل اللجان الشعبية على أطراف الميدان من خلال وضع الحواجز الحديدية خاصة مدخل قصر النيل وعبد المنعم رياض 
لحمايته من أية اعتداءات محتملة خاصة بعد شائعات قدوم مسيرات للإخوان فى وقت لاحق.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*صور "السيسى" تملأ "التحرير".. وإغلاق الميدان بالحواجز الحديدية*
*



*

انتشرت صور الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى، والأعلام المصرية بالميدان، كما تواصل اللجان الشعبية إغلاق مداخل الميدان بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية.


​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى شبرا يتجمعون بالدوران للانطلاق إلى ميدان التحرير*





​

تجمع المتظاهرون من أهالى شبرا، أمام دوران شبرا، استعدادا للانطلاق فى مسيرة 
إلى ميدان التحرير للتأكيد على مكتسبات الثورة.

وندد المتظاهرون بسياسة أوباما ودعمه للإخوان المسلمين فى مصر وهتفوا قائلين 
"يا أوباما قول لمرسى الشرعية تحت الكرسي، 
وقالوا كفرة قالوا فلول دول خربوها فى 6 شهور، 
والإخوان كذابين قتلوا ولادنا فى الميادين"، 
كما رفعوا الأعلام المصرية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*إصابة اثنين من أمناء الشرطة برصاص مجهولين فى العريش*​ 
قال مصدر أمنى وشهود عيان إن مسلحين يستقلون سيارة ملاكى أطلقا النار على أربعة أمناء شرطة

أثناء انتظارهم على الطريق الدولى المار بالعريش فى منطقة المساعيد وأصابا اثنين منهم ونجا اثنين

وجارى نقل المصابين لمستشفى العريش العام.  ​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام يجرى تعديلات ببعض قيادات العمل بالنيابات وفقا لمعايير الكفاءة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*فى بيان رسمى.."قبائل هوارة" تعلن دعمها للجيش ودفاعها عن الأمن القومى*

جدد الاتحاد العام لقبائل هوارة تأكيده على وقوفه جنبا إلى جنب مع جيش
مصر العظيم ودرعها الواقى الأبى ومشاركتها كواحدة من اكبر قبائل مصر فى
حماية الأمن القومى المصرى والدفاع عن أراضيه.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*توافد المتظاهرين على "مصطفى محمود" استعدادا للانطلاق لـ"التحرير"*

بدأ، منذ قليل، توافد المتظاهرون على ميدان مصطفى محمود، استعدادًا للانطلاق فى مسيرة لميدان التحرير.

ويأتى ذلك ضمن فعاليات مليونية "الشرعية للشعب" لرفض العنف والإرهاب والحفاظ على مكتسبات ثورة ٣٠ يونيو.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*استنفار أمنى أمام السفارة الأمريكية استعدادا لمسيرة "التحرير"*






كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية، بعد إعلان متظاهرى ميدان التحرير 

عن تنظيم مسيرة إلى السفارة الأمريكية لرفض دعم أوباما للإخوان ورفض تهديده 

بقطع المعونة العسكرية عن مصر.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*مراسلتنا: الأمن المصري يضبط اثنين من المتظاهرين المؤيدين لمرسي وبحوزتهما زجاجات مولوتوف بمحيط دار الحرس الجمهوري*
* سكاى نيوز*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*طائرة "أباتشى هجومية" تحلق أعلى محيط قصر "الاتحادية"*





​ 
الطائرة محلقة بمحيط الاتحادية​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق 10 أنفاق على الحدود مع غزة وضبط شحنة أسمنت برفح*






قال مصدر أمنى برفح أن قوات الأمن تمكنت من مداهمة عدد من الأنفاق على الحدود المصرية من قطاع غزة وأغلقت 10 منها خلال الساعات الماضية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*أحرار الإخوان تطالب الجماعة بالسماح للشباب بمغادرة الاعتصام الجبرى* 

أعلنت قيادات طلابية إخوانية عن تأسيس جبهة أحرار الإخوان، بهدف مطالبة قيادات الجماعة بإعطاء فرصة لشباب الإخوان لمغادرة الاعتصام الجبرى لبعض الأعضاء فى رابعة العدوية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة تجوب ميدان التحرير تنديداً بتدخل أمريكا فى شئون مصر*

تجمع العشرات من متظاهرى ميدان التحرير بالقرب من ميدان سيمون بوليفار المؤدى إلى السفارة الأمريكية، 

وذلك للتنديد بالتدخل لأمريكى السافر فى شئون مصر الداخلية،

 ودعم النظام الأمريكى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو"مصطفى محمود"لـ"أوباما":*
* أبعد يدك التى تدعم الإرهاب عن مصر*

وجه المتظاهرون المتواجدون بميدان مصطفى محمود، عصر اليوم الأحد، 

رسالة إلى الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما لتحذيره بعد دعم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اهد ماذا اعلنت منصة رابعة العدوية عن ابو تريكة و الاولتراس ...!!!*
> *2013-07-07 15:17:46*​​​
> 
> 
> ...



*تم تكذيب هذا الخبر من قبل ابو تريكه نفسه عن طريق مدير اعماله *


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*تحقيقات النيابة: أنصار المعزول استأجروا بلطجية لضرب متظاهرى التحرير*






كشفت تحقيقات نيابة وسط القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار أحمد رشاد، أن من بين المتهمين 

المضبوطين فى أحداث اشتباكات ماسبيرو بعض البلطجية تم استئجارهم من قبل بعض المناصرين 

للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى للتعدى على المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالقرب من 

ميدان عبد المنعم رياض. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*قائد المنطقة المركزية يتفقد قوات التأمين فى ماسبيرو وجامعة القاهرة*






تفقد اللواء أركان حرب توحيد توفيق عبد السميع قائد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية 

قوات وعناصر التأمين الموجودة عند جامعة القاهرة ، ومديرية أمن الجيزة ، 

وكذلك مبنى إتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون ماسبيرو .

كما تفقد قائد المنطقة المركزية القوات الموجودة بالقرب من الحرس الجمهورى 

ومحيط قصر الإتحادية من أجل الإطئنان على سلامة الأفراد ورفع روحهم المعنوية .​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*استنفار أمني بالغربية بعد أنباء عن ارتكاب أعمال تفجيرية وسط تجمعات تظاهرات طنطا والمحلة*
*الغربية –  محمد مبروك *


*7-7-2013 | 16:45 *
*



*
*



*

*42*

*



*






*



*
*مديرية أمن الغربية*​ *رفعت  مديرية أمن الغربية حالة الطوارئ القصوي والاستنفار الأمني، مساء اليوم  الأحد، والدفع بنحو 12 تشكيلًا من قوات الأمن المركزي والمدرعات والعربات  المصفعة لتأمين المتظاهرين المشاركين فى فعاليات مليونية "شرعية الشعب "  بعد تردد أنباء عن ارتكاب أهمال تفجرية بتجمعات المتظاهرين بطنطا والمحلة. 

كانت معلومات قد وردت لمديرية أمن الغربية عن قيام مجموعات من  المتظرفين والإرهابين المنتمين للعديد من الأحزاب والقوي الإسلامية  بالتخطيط لارتكاب وقائع شغب وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية وتفجيرات بعد أن يقوم  أفرادها بالتخفي وحلق اللحية وارتداء أحزمة ناسفة مرتدين الزي المدني  والتواجد فى صفوف المتظاهرين.*
*الاهرام
*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة من التحرير لـ"قصر العينى" للتبرع بالدم لمصابى "الجمل 2"*

خرج منذ قليل، متظاهرون من ميدان التحرير فى مسيرة حاشدة، متوجهة إلى مستشفى قصر العينى 

وذلك للتبرع بالدم لمصابى الأحداث الأخيرة التى شهده كوبرى أكتوبر أول من أمس، 

والمعروفة إعلاميا بـ"موقعة الجمل 2".​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمو "الحرس الجمهورى" ينظمون تدريبات قتالية وعروضا عسكرية*

نظم عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى والمعتصمون بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى، 

عصر اليوم الأحد، تدريبات قتالية وعروض عسكرية بمحيط اعتصامهم مرددين هتافات 

أثناء العرض "قوة عزيمة إيمان رجالة مرسى فى كل مكان".​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*«الجماعة الإسلامية» تطالب باستقالة الرئيس المؤقت لـ«إنهاء الفوضى»*

*المصرى اليوم*

*فى بيان رسمى.."قبائل هوارة" تعلن دعمها للجيش والانضمام لصفوفه*

*  الأحد، 7 يوليو  2013 - 16:21*
*






                             صورة ارشبفية* 
*كتبت سمر مرزبان*
*

* 
*جدد الاتحاد العام لقبائل هوارة تأكيده على وقوفه جنبا إلى جنب مع  جيش مصر العظيم ودرعها الواقى الأبى ومشاركتها كواحدة من أكبر قبائل مصر  فى حماية الأمن القومى المصرى والدفاع عن أراضيه.

كما أكد الاتحاد فى بيان له اليوم الأحد، نشر عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، عن استعداد شباب قبيلة هوارة والتى يتخطى  عددها الخمسة ملايين أن يكونوا أول المبادرين للانضمام لصفوف الجيش المصرى  وقتما احتاج، للمشاركة فى الدفاع عن مصر وأمنها وسلامة أراضيها فى الداخل  والخارج.* *

وأوضح البيان أن هذا اتفاق اكثر من 100 رمز للقبيلة الممتدة فى ربوع مصر،  كما ناشد الاتحاد باقى القبائل عدم الزج باسم الهوارة فى أى دعاوى لا  تمثلها شبابا ورموزها تحت أى غطاء مع احترامها الكامل لكل القبائل التى  تمثل كل واحدة كيانا منفصلا لها تقديرها واحترامها المتبادل، واختتم البيان  قائلا "حمى الله مصر وحمى المصريين وأنار طريق رجالها بالحق وحمى المصريين  من أن يراق الدم على أراضيها".* *

اليوم السابع
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*بلاغ يتهم مرسي و13 قيادة إخوانية بـ«التخابر وقتل وتهريب سجناء» أثناء الثورة*




*

* *other* 













*يسري البدريو* 
*إبراهيم قراعة* 




*قدم أمير سالم، الناشط الحقوقي، الأحد، بلاغًا إلى  المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، اتهم فيه كلاً من  الدكتور محمد مرسي، الرئيس المعزول، و13 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بـ«التخابر مع دول أجنبية وتهريب وقتل السجناء خلال ثورة 25 يناير».*
*وقال البلاغ: «المتهمون، ومنهم عصام العريان، ومحمد سعد  الكتاتني، ومحيى حامد، ومحمود أبوزيد، ومصطفى الغنيمي، وسعد الحسيني، من  أعضاء مكتب إرشاد الجماعة، وسيد نزيلي، مسؤول الإخوان عن محافظة الجيزة،  وأحمد عبد الرحمن، مسؤول الجماعة بالفيوم، وماجد الزمر، من شمال القاهرة،  وحسن أبوشعيش، مسؤول الإخوان في كفر الشيخ، وعلِي عز، من مسؤولي الإخوان  بأسيوط، ورجب البنا وأيمن حجاز، وآخرون، فى غضون الأيام بين 26 و29 يناير  2011، اتصلوا بجهات أجنبية واستعانوا بها لإحداث انقلاب في الشؤون الداخلية  لمصر، وهاتان الجهتان تتمثلان في منظمة حماس التي تحكم قطاع غزة، ودولة  قطر، كما استعانوا بقوات أجنبية مسلحة للتخطيط والتخابر معها، لاقتحام  الحدود المصرية للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد مصر لحساب الإخوان».*
*واتهم البلاغ الجماعة باقتحام عدد من السجون، وهدمها وتدميرها  وقتل وإصابة الضباط والجنود، الذين يقومون بحمايتها وحراستها، وتهريب آلاف  السجناء، بهدف إحداث فوضى عارمة في البلاد، وترويع المصريين لتمكين تنفيذ  خطة الإخوان مع قوات حماس المسلحة من السيطرة على البلاد.*
*وأضاف: «الإخوان نفذت خطة لتهريب سجناء الجماعة وعناصر حماس،  وحزب الله، والقاعدة، وكتائب القسام المحبوسين بسجون وادي النطرون ومنطقة  أبوزعبل والمرج، وعناصر حماس استعانت بقناصة وقذائف نارية متنوعة لقتل  المتظاهرين الثوار في ميادين وأماكن متعددة أثناء الثورة لإشعال الفتنة  والثورة المضادة».*
*وتابع: «مرسي هرب من السجن وتخابر مع جهات أجنبية، وذلك عبر  قناة الجزيرة القطرية في وقت انقطاع جميع أنواع الاتصالات بالبلاد مستخدما  موبايل الثريا، الذي ثبت حيازته له، وكل الاتهامات مقترنة باستخدام القوة  والسلاح لاقتحام السجون وفتحها، بالإضافة إلى قتل السجناء داخل السجون  بطريقة عشوائية أثناء عمليات الاقتحام».*
*المصرى اليوم
*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*أسامة هيكل: القنوات الدينية كانت تستخدم لتوصيل رسائل تحريضية على العنف*

أكد أسامة هيكل الكاتب الصحفى ووزير الإعلام الأسبق، أن ماسبيرو تعرض إلى محاولات لأخونته

 فى عهد الوزير الإخوانى السابق صلاح عبد المقصود إلا أنه واجه الإخوان فى ماسبيرو، 

بالإضافة إلى الأصوات العالية التى وقفت فى وجه الأخونة.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر لـ"مانشيت": "كلام أمريكا يمشى عليها مش على أكبر دولة عربية"*

أكد المهندس عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر فى حواره أمس السبت مع الإعلامى جابر القرموطى فى 

حلقة اليوم من برنامج "مانشيت" أن الشعب المصرى أثبت للعالم أنه قادر على كل شيئ وأعتبر ما حدث

 فى 30 يونيو، استكمالا لثورة 25 يناير، وأوضح أن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى أخطأ كثيرا فى حق شعبه، 

وكان لا يستمع لمعارضيه وأعتبر أن مصر ملكا له هو والجماعة، ووصف المهندس عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر

 جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالقتلة، مؤكدا أن تاريخهم حافل بكثير من العمليات الإرهابية والاغتيالات السياسية 

بدءا من الخازندار باشا مرورا بالسادات.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار": نؤكد دعمنا لاختيار البرادعى رئيساً للوزراء *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*رويترز: انكسار "حماس" وتراجع حظوظها مستقبلًا بعد الإطاحة بحليفها الأيديولوجي في مصر*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*هانى شاكر: *
*مصر رجعت كاملة لينا.. ويجب فصل الدين عن السياسة*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*منصة #الحرس_الجمهوري المؤيدة للشرعية تهتف "#الجيش جيشنا و #مرسي هو رئيسنا"*

*توافد مؤيدي قرار عزل "#مرسي" على الميادين العامة بالغردقة *
*الوطن*

*للمرة الأولى منذ تولى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.. وفد إماراتى يزور مصر خلال أيام*
*الأهرامhttp://t.co/7OzMQiV7syhttp://t.co/7OzMQiV7sy*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*                3 سيارات أمن مركزى ومدرعتان لتأمين المتحف المصرى*
​ 




​ 

عزز رجال الشرطة بمديرية أمن القاهرة من تواجدهم فى مدخل ميدان التحرير أمام المتحف المصرى،​ 
 وذلك لردع أى بلطجية يحاولون اقتحام الميدان أو التعدى على متظاهرى التحرير​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوى يكتب: عفوا أبى الحبيب ... مرسى لا شرعية له*

*  الأحد، 7 يوليو  2013 - 16:50*​ *





                             الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى*​ *

* 
*أبي العظيم فضيلة الشيخ العلامة يوسف القرضاوى ...
عرفتُكَ عالمًا جليلا وفقيهًا موسوعيًا متبحرا، تعرف أسرار الشريعة، وتقف  عند مقاصدها، وتبحر في تراثها، ونحن اليوم في لحظات فاصلة في تاريخ مصر،  مصر التي تحبُّها وتعتز بها، حتى إنك حين عنونت لمذكراتك اخترت لها عنوان  "ابن القرية والكُتـَّــاب"، وأنا اليوم أخاطب فيك هذا المصري الذي ولد في  القرية، وتربى في الكتّاب .
يا أبي الجليل العظيم ... أنا تلميذك قبل أن أكون ابنك، ويبدو لي ولكثير من  مريديك وتلامذتك أن اللحظة الراهنة بتعقيدها وارتباكاتها جديدة ومختلفة  تماما عن تجربة جيلكم كله، ذلك الجيل الذي لم يعرف الثورات الشعبية  الحقيقية، ولم يقترب من إرادة الشعوب وأفكار الشباب المتجاوزة، ولعل هذا هو  السبب في أن يجري على قلمك ما لم أتعلمه أو أتربى عليه يوما من فضيلتكم .
أبي الغالي الذي تشهد كل قطرة دم تجري في عروقي بعلمه وفضله، لقد أصدرت أمس  فتوى بضرورة تأييد الرئيس المقال (بحق) محمد مرسي .. جاء فيها نصا :
"إن المصريين عاشوا ثلاثين سنة - إن لم نقل ستين سنة - محرومين من انتخاب  رئيس لهم، يسلمون له حكمهم باختيارهم، حتى هيأ الله لهم، لأول مرة رئيساً  اختاروه بأنفسهم وبمحض إرادتهم، وهو الرئيس محمد مرسي، وقد أعطوه مواثيقهم  وعهودهم على السمع والطاعة في العسر واليسر، وفيما أحبوا وما كرهوا، وسلمت  له كل الفئات من مدنيين وعسكريين، وحكام ومحكومين، ومنهم الفريق أول عبد  الفتاح السيسي الذي كان وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي في وزارة هشام قنديل،  وقد أقسم وبايع أمام أعيننا على السمع والطاعة، للرئيس مرسي، واستمر في ذلك  السمع والطاعة، حتى رأيناه تغير فجأة، ونقل نفسه من مجرد وزير إلى صاحب  سلطه عليا، علل بها أن يعزل رئيسه الشرعي، ونقض بيعته له، وانضم إلى طرف من  المواطنين، ضد الطرف الآخر، بزعم انه مع الطرف الأكثر عددا."
أبي الكريم ... إن المقارنة بين مرسي ومبارك غير مقبولة، وهذه رؤية جيلنا التي ربما لا يراها من قبلنا .  
يا سيدي ... جيلنا لم يصبر على الاستبداد ستين أو ثلاثين عاما كما تقول، بل  هو جيلكم الذي فعل ذلك باسم الصبر، أما نحن فجيل تعلم أن لا يسمح لبذرة  الاستبداد بالاستقرار في الأرض، وقرر أن يقتلعها من عامها الأول قبل أن  تنمو، فهي شجرة خبيثة لا بد أن تجتث من فوق الأرض . 
ولو أن مرسي قد ارتكب واحدا في المئة مما ارتكبه سابقوه، فما كان لنا أن  نسكت عليه، وهذا حقنا، ولن نقع في فخ المقارنة بستين عاما مضت، لأننا إذا  انجرفنا لهذا الفخ فلن نخرج من الماضي أبدا .
لقد تعلمت منكم أن المسلمين عند شروطهم، ألست القائل : "إن الإمام إذا  التزم بالنزول على رأي الأغلبية وبويع على هذا الأساس، فإنه يلزمه شرعا ما  التزم به، ولا يجوز له بعد أن يتولى السلطة أن يضرب بهذا العهد والالتزام  عرض الحائط، ويقول إن رأيي في الشورى إنها معلمة وليست ملزمة، فليكن رأيه  ما يكون، ولكنه إذا اختاره أهل الحل والعقد على شرط وبايعوه عليه فلا يسعه  إلا أن ينفذه ولا يخرج عنه، فالمسلمون عند شروطهم، والوفاء بالعهد فريضة،  وهو من أخلاق المؤمنين" .
"ومن هنا – والكلام ما زال لكم – نرى أن أي جماعة من الناس – وإن كانوا  مختلفين في إلزامية الشورى – يستطيعون أن يلزموا ولي الأمر بذلك إذا نصوا  في عقد اختياره أو بيعته على الالتزام بالشورى ونتائجها، والأخذ برأي  الأغلبية مطلقة أو مقيدة، فهنا يرتفع الخلاف" ؟ السياسة الشرعية في ضوء  نصوص الشريعة ومقاصدها (ص116، ط مكتبة وهبة) .
يا أبي الكريم العظيم ...
لقد عاهدنا الرجل ووعدنا بالتوافق على الدستور، ولم يف، وبالتوافق على  الوزارة، ولم يف، وبالمشاركة لا المغالبة في حكم البلاد، ولم يف، وبأن يكون  رئيسا لكل المصريين، ولم يف، وأهم من كل ذلك أننا عاهدناه على أن يكون  رئيس مصر الثورة، ثم رأيناه في عيد الثورة يقول لجهاز الشرطة – الذي عاهدنا  على تطهيره ولم يف أيضا – يقول لهم : "أنتم في القلب من ثورة يناير!!!"،  فبأي عهود الله تريدنا أن نبقي عليه ؟
لقد تصالح مع الدولة العميقة، ومع الفلول، ومع رجال أعمال مبارك، ومع كل  الشرور الكامنة من العهود البائدة، بل حاول أن يوظفها لحسابه، وأن يستميلها  لجماعته، وأعان الظالمين على ظلمهم فسلطهم الله عليه .
لقد حفظت منك كلمة لا أنساها ما حييت يا أبي وأستاذي، كلمة من جوامع الكلم،  كلمة صارت لي ميثاقا ونبراسا في فهم الإسلام، وفي فهم السياسة الشرعية،  لقد قلت لي ولكل جيلنا : "الحرية قبل الشريعة" !
بهذه الكلمة كنتُ وما زلتُ من الثائرين الذين يطالبون بالحرية للناس جميعا،  بهذه الكلمة كنت في الميدان يوم الخامس والعشرين من يناير، ويوم الثلاثين  من يونيو أيضا، ولم أشغل نفسي بالمطالبة بإقامة شرع الله، ولم أر أن من حقي  فرض الشريعة على أحد، بل شغلت نفسي بتحريض الناس أن يكونوا أحرارا،  فالحرية والشريعة عندي سواء، وهل خلق الله الناس إلا ليكونوا أحرارا !
لقد ناشدتَ أبي العظيم في فتواك الفريق السيسي وكل الأحزاب والقوى السياسية   وكل طلاب الحرية والكرامة والعدل، أن يقفوا وقفة رجل واحد، لنصرة الحق،  وإعادة الرئيس مرسي إلى مكانه، ومداومة نصحه، ووضع الخطط المعالجة،  والبرامج العملية .." فماذا لو أخبرتك يا مولاي أنهم طالما فعلوا ذلك طوال  عام كامل ولم يستجب الرجل؟ 
ماذا لو أخبرتك يا أستاذي أن من مستشاريه الذين اختارهم بنفسه من نثق بعلمه  ودينه وإخلاصه ووطنيته ومع هذا تركوه جميعا بعد أن اكتشفوا حقيقة أنهم  ليسوا أكثر من ديكور ديمقراطي لاستبداد جديد، فلم يكن الرجل يسمع لأحد سوى  جماعته ومرشده الذين لم يكونوا له يوما ناصحين أمناء ولا بطانة خير، وإنما  أعانوه على ما لم يُصلح في مصر دينا ولا دنيا، ودفعوه إلى مواجهة الشعب  بالجماعة لتبرير وتمرير قراراته المنفردة، مما أدى إلى دم كثير، وفتنة في  الأرض، وما على هذا بايعه المصريون والثوار .
ماذا لو أخبرتك يا سيدي وتاج رأسي أنني قد فعلت ذلك بنفسي فما كان من الرئيس وأهله وعشيرته إلا أن صعروا لنا الخدود !
لقد جلسنا مع كل الأطراف في أوقات صعبة، ولم يكن أحد يشكك في شرعية الرئيس،  وكان من الممكن لم الشمل بتنازلات بسيطة، ولكن – وللأسف – لم نر رجال دولة  على قدر المسؤولية، بل رأينا مجموعة من الطامعين في الاستحواذ مهما كان  الثمن .
لقد كنا نتمنى جميعا لو أكمل الرئيس مدته، وأن تنجح أول تجربة لرئيس مدني  منتخب، ولكنه أصر على إسقاط شرعيته بنفسه، وذلك بانقياده لمن يحركه،  وبتبعيته لمن لا شرعية لهم ولا بيعة ولا ميثاق، ثم هم الآن يبتزون أتباعهم  ورموزهم عاطفيا لكي يقعوا في هذا الشرك بدعوى حماية الشرعية والشريعة !
إن حقيقة ما حدث في مصر خلال العام الماضي أن الإخوان المسلمين قد تعاملوا  مع رئاسة الجمهورية على أنها شعبة من شعب الجماعة، ونحن ندفع وسندفع ثمن  ذلك جميعا دما وأحقادا بين أبناء الوطن الواحد !
إن كل كلمة كتبتها يا سيدي وأستاذي أحترمها، وأعلم حسن نواياك فيها، ولكن  تحفظي أنها لم تكن رأيا سياسيا يحتمل الصواب والخطأ، رأيا يكتبه "المواطن"  يوسف القرضاوي ابن القرية والكتّاب، بل كانت فتوى شرعية يفتي بها إمام  الوسطية "الشيخ" يوسف القرضاوي، وهو ما أذهلني وأربكني وآلمني .
لقد آن لهذه الأمة أن تخوض الصعب، وأن ترسم الحدود بين ما هو ديني، وما هو  سياسي، لكي نعرف متى يتحدث الفقهاء، ومتى يتحدث السياسيون ! 
ختاما: أنا أكثر واحد في هذه الدنيا يعلم أنك لا تبيع دينك بدنياك، وأنك  أحرص على الحق والعدل من حرصك على المذهب والأيديولوجيا، وأن تفاصيل الحدث  وملابساته كثيرة ومربكة، وأنت لديك شواغلك العلمية الكبيرة .
أعلم يا أبي أن فتواك ما جاءت إلا دفاعا عما رأيته حق المصريين في أن  يختاروا بإرادتهم الحرة من يمثلهم دون العودة ثانيا لتسلط العسكر – وهو ما  لن نسمح بحدوثه أبدا – ، وهذا التعليق مني رد لأفضالك عليّ، وعرفان بجميل  علمك الذي أودعته فيّ .
صدقني يا أبي الكريم الحليم لو طبقنا ما كتبته في كتبك عن الأمة والدولة،  وعن فقه الأولويات، وفقه الواقع، وفقه المقاصد، وعن الحرية التي هي قبل  الشريعة كما علمتنا، لكنت أول الداعين للثورة على من ظلم، وخان العهود  والمواثيق، وأفشى أسرار الدولة، وزج بمخالفيه في السجن بتهمة إهانته، ولم  يترك لهم من الحرية إلا ما كان يتركه لهم مبارك : قولوا ما شئتم وسأفعل ما  أريد . 
أبي العظيم ... في ميدان رابعة العدوية الآن مئات الآلاف من الشباب المخلص  الطاهر، وهم طاقة وطنية جبارة، سيضعها بعض أصحاب المصالح وتجار الدم في  معركة لا ناقة لهم فيها ولا جمل، فلا هي معركة وطنية، ولا هي معركة  إسلامية، ولا هي معركة ضد عدو، ولا هي معركة يرجى فيها نصر، وكل من يدخلها  مهزوم، إنهم ملايين المخلصين الذي سيلقى بهم في الجحيم ثمنا لأطماع ثلة من  الناس في مزيد من السلطة والنفوذ، وما أحوجنا لكلمة حق عاقلة تحقن تلك  الدماء الزكية التي ستراق هدرا .
إن الإرادة الشعبية التي تحركت في الثلاثين من يونيو ليست سوى امتدادا  للخامس والعشرين من يناير، ولئن ظن بعض الفلول أن ما حدث تمهيد لعودتهم  فأني أقول لفضيلتكم بكل ثقة إنهم واهمون، وسوف يقف هذا الجيل الاستثنائي  أمام كل ظالم، ولن يترك ثورته حتى يبلغ بها ما أراد، سواء لديهم ظالم يلبس  الخوذة، أو القبعة، أو العمامة .
أبي الحبيب ... لقد ربيتنا نحن أبناءك على الحرية واستقلال الفكر، وإني  لفخور بك قدر فخرك بنا وأكثر، وإني لأعلم أن هذه المقالة سوف تدفع بعض  العبيد لقراءتها بمنطق العقوق، إلا أنه ما كان لي أن ألتزم الصمت إزاء ما  كتبته – بوصفه فتوى لا رأي – وقد عودتنا أن نكون أحرارا مستقلين، وحذرتنا  مرارا من التقليد الأعمى، والاتباع بلا دليل، والسير خلف السادة والقيادات  والرموز، وعلمتنا أن نقول كلمة الحق ولو على أنفسنا والوالدين والأقربين،  وأن نعرف الرجال بالحق، ولا نعرف الحق بالرجال . 
من حق أسرتنا أن تفخر بأنها لم تُرَبِّ نسخا مشوهة، بل خرجت كيانات مستقلة،  وذلك بعكس كثير من الأسر التي تزعم الليبرالية والحرية، ولا نرى منها سوى  نسخا كربونية لا فروق بينها .
أبي العظيم : هذه الكلمات بعض غرسك فينا، وهي في الأصل أفكارك وكلماتك، وبعض فضلك وفقهك، إنها بضاعتك القيمة رُدَّتْ إليك .
والله من وراء القصد . عاشت مصر للمصريين وبالمصريين ...

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*توافد متظاهرى العباسية على مسجد النور للانطلاق إلى "الاتحادية"*


بدأ منذ قليل، توافد المتظاهرين أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية، للمشاركة فى المسيرة المتجهة 

إلى قصر الاتحادية ضمن فعاليات مليونية "الشرعية الشعبية"، التى دعت إليها حملة تمرد.

ورفع المشاركون لافتات "رسالة من الشعب المصرى للشعب الأمريكى.. 

عندما يقتلكم الإرهابيون لا تغضبوا منهم ! بل أغضبوا من حكومتكم التى تدعم الإرهابيين"،​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*توافد المتظاهرين على "ميدان الحجاز" لتنظيم مسيرة إلى "الاتحادية"*

العشرات من المتظاهرين فى ميدان الحجاز بمصر الجديدة لتنظيم مسيرة إلى قصر الاتحادية 
للمشاركة فى مليونية الحفاظ على الشرعية الثورية ضد الإخوان والأمريكان.

ردد المتظاهرون هتافات 
"هنرددها جيل ورا جيل الإخوان هما الإرهاب، المرشد راعى الإرهاب، ثورة ثورة فى كل مكان ضد الإرهاب والإخوان، الإخوان بيقتلونا يا جيش مصر احمونا، على وعلى الصوت الإرهاب لازم يموت". 

ورفع المتظاهرون شعارات 

"أوباما راعى الإرهاب فى مصر، تحيا مصر، 
يسقط يسقط الإرهاب".​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو شبرا يرفعون صور أوباما وآن باترسون ولافتات لدعمهم الإرهاب*

ورفع المتظاهرون صور آن باترسون السفيرة الأمريكية فى مصر  مكتوبا عليها بالإنجليزية، 
اذهبى إلى ديارك، 
ورفعوا صور cnn مكتوب عليها 
العار عليكم وصور كاريكاتيرية لاوباما وهو ملتح.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو مصطفى محمود ينطلقون لـ"التحرير" وسط حماية الشرطة.*

انطلقت الآن من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود، مسيرة حاشدة فى طريقها إلى ميدان التحرير 
للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية "الشرعية للشعب" وسط حماية مكثفة لقوات الشرطة.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*حزب الجبهة يؤكد على مطالب الشعب بإختيار البرادعي رئيسا للحكومة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*توافد المتظاهرين على ميدان الشون بالمحلة لتأييد "السيسى"*

يشهد ميدان الشون بالمحلة، توافد أعداد كبيرة من المتظاهرين المؤيدين للفريق السيسى 
والرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور مرددين الهتافات 
"قول لأمريكا الملعونة تسقط تسقط المعونة .. 
يا أوباما قول للأمريكان الثورة لسة فى الميدان".​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*«البلتاجي»: لا علاقة لنا بقتل المتظاهرين.. ولن نستجيب لمحاولات جرنا للعنف
07/07/2013 - 17:16




أكّد الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادي الإخواني، اليوم الأحد، أن الجميع  يعلم أن الإسلاميين لا علاقة لهم بالقتل الدائر في البلاد، متهمًا الأجهزة  الأمنية بالوقوف وراء أعمال البلطجة والقتل واتهام الإسلاميين بارتكابها.


وأضاف البلتاجي، في تدوينة له على «فيسبوك»، اليوم، أنهم مستمرون في مظاهراتهم «السلمية» ضد الانقلاب 





*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو "النور" يقررون التوجه إلى "التحرير" بدلا من "الاتحادية"*

استقر المتظاهرون أمام مسجد النور على الانطلاق فى مسيرة باتجاه ميدان التحرير، 
والتى كان مقرر لها الانطلاق باتجاه قصر الاتحادية، وذلك منعا لحدوث احتكاكات مع 
معتصمى رابعة العدوية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*الشرطة ترسم خط سير مسيرة "مصطفى محمود" تفاديا للتصادم بمؤيدى المعزول*

حدد - منذ قليل- قوات الشرطة المكلفة بحماية مسيرة مصطفى محمود المتجهة إلى ميدان التحرير 
خط سيرها للمتظاهرين لتلاشى أى احتكاك مع مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرتين حاشدتين من وسط وشرق الإسكندرية إلى سيدى جابر*​ 
انطلقت، منذ قليل، بالإسكندرية مسيرتان حاشدتان التى دعت إليهما اللجنة التنسيقية لـ"30 يونيه"

وحركة تمرد باﻹسكندرية، للمشاركة فى مليونية "الشرعية للشعب" عصر اليوم الأحد بميدان سيدى جابر. ​ 
وانطلقت المسيرة الأولى من القائد إبراهيم، والثانية من مزلقان فيكتوريا شرق الإسكندرية،​ 
 فى اتجاههما إلى ميدان سيدى جابر،​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*"تمرد": لن نقبل أى مناصب تنفيذية.. ونتمسك بالبرادعى استنادًا إلى حقنا كشريك فى رسم المستقبل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*




​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*وسط حالة من الإستقرار.. الإخوان ينشرون شائعات بوجود اشتباكات وغلق طرق لتخويف المصريين
07/07/2013 - 16:57**




وسط حالة من الإستقرار.. الإخوان ينشرون شائعات بوجود اشتباكات وغلق طرق لتخويف المصريين

في إطار نشر الشائعات وهو المنهج الذي تتبعه جماعة الأخوان المسلمين على  إشاعة الخوف والذرع، تتنشر عدد من أعضاء الجماعة فى الطرق بمنطاق مختلفة  وتطالب أصحاب السيارات والمارة بعد المرور من كوبري أو شارع بدعوة وجود  إشتباكات، وإطلاق نار وان الطرق مغلقة، فى الوقت الذي تثبت عدم صحة هذه  الإشاعات وان الأمور مستقرة ولا وجود لأى إشتباكات او إطلاق نار لاسيما  وجود بعض التظاهرات فى أماكن متفرقة فقط.

فيما تقوم القوات المسلحة بتأمين المنشأت العامة لوم تغلق الشواع أمام  المواطنين بإستنثاء عدد من الشوارع المؤدية لمقر وزارة الدفاع، وفى الوقت  نفسه تشهد مصر منذ الساعات الأولي من صباح اليوم الأحد حالة من السيولية  المرورية، ولم تقع اى إشتباكات فى اى مكان ولم تغلق الشوارع كما يزعم أنصار  جماعة الاخوان لتخويف المصريين.*



​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*رصدت كاميرا “فيديو7 قناة اليوم السابع المصورة”، مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول  محمد مرسى، بميدان نهضة مصر، اليوم الأحد، يدوسون علم مصر بأحذيتهم.*


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2013)

التظاهرات لحد الان ضعيفة جدا فى رايىء
انا نازل  مظاهرة  عندنا 7 مساء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* علاء الاسواني 

 السلفيون في رابعة العدوية يؤيدون مرسي المعزول بينما يجلس قادتهم في  اجتماعات الرئيس المؤقت ليفسدوها ويعرقلواالتغيير .توزيع أدوار مع الاخوان
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*



*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*                             غلق الإدارة العامة لمباحث الضرائب والرسوم بأوامر اللواء «شكرى»*

*



* *                             مباحث الضرائب                         *

*                                                                                    - محمد عبد الجليل                         * 
*                         نشر:                         7/7/2013 5:46 م                          – تحديث                         7/7/2013 5:46 م                      *
*أعطى إجازة مفتوحة لـ 86 ضابطا بجميع المحافظات بخلاف الافراد والعمال*
*مدير الإدارة يتباهى بأنه «إخواني..ليبرالى» ويتعمد ملاحقة الإعلاميين*
*قرار غريب ومثير أتخذه اللواء محمد شكري، مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث  الضرائب والرسوم بوزارة الداخلية، بعدما قرر غلق الإدارة وفروعها وإعطاء  إجازة لضباط الإدارة البالغ عددهم 86 ضابطا بخلاف الأفراد والعاملين  بالإدارة، لتصبح الإدارة الوحيدة التي تم إغلاقها من بين كافة إدارات  الشرطة، دون سبب واضح.*
*مصدر أمني أكد لـ «التحرير» أن اللواء محمد شكري اتصل بجميع الضباط  تليفونيا وأعطاهم أمرا بعدم الذهاب إلى مكاتبهم يومي السبت والأحد الماضيين  ولأجل غير مسمى، حيث أصدر اللواء شكرى تعليماته للضباط بعدم التوجه إلى  مقرات إدارة مباحث الضرائب العامة، بشارع جواد حسنى بوسط القاهرة، والضرائب  على المبيعات والعقارية والعمليات بشارع الطيران بمدينة نصر، وإدارة  الجمارك بوزارة المالية بمدينة نصر، وإدارة الضرائب المركزية بمجمع  التحرير، بخلاف إدارات الضرائب الجغرافية بمحافظات بني سويف، وأسيوط،  والأقصر، وطنطا، والقناة والإسكندرية، وأرجع البعض السبب فى غلق قرار  اللواء شكري  ربما لتعاطفه الشديد مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وترديده  الدائم بأنه «إخواني ليبرالي»، هذا بخلاف قيامه في الأونة الأخيرة باتخاذ  جميع الاجراءات الضريبية على معارضى الرئيس المعزول، خاصة أصحاب القنوات  الفضائية ومقدمي برامج التوك شو، وقام برفع القيمة الضريبية عليهم بأضعاف  أرقامها الحقيقية.*
*جدير بالذكر ان وزارة الداخلية تواصل جهودها لجمع تحريات حول الضباط  المنتمين إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حيث قامت أول من أمس بالتحفظ علي  اللواء أحمد عبد الجواد نائب رئيس قطاع الامن الوطني، رئيس إدارة مكافحة  الإرهاب، وذلك لوجود شبهات حول إتهامه بتسريب أخبار الجهاز إلي المهندس  خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، خاصة وأن مصدر  أمني أكد أن عبد الجواد كان يلتقي الشاطر بشكل دوري وأنه متهم بنقل أخبار  الجهاز اليه، كما أشار المصدر إلي أن هناك تحقيقات تجري في سرية تامة مع 3  لواءات بالوزارة في قطاعات مختلفة لذات السبب، وأن التحقيقات يشرف عليها  اللواء محمد إبراهيم بنفسه، وأن عبد الجواد قد تم توقيفه عن مباشرة مهام  عمله لحين إنتهاء التحقيقات.*
*
التحرير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

بالصورة لافتة رائعة من مسيرة شبرا الان لاوباما 
    2013-07-07 17:52:04


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

سي بي سي: عشرات الإخوان يقطعون طريق المحور في الاتجاهين ويمنعون المرور مستخدمين أسلحة للمطالبة بعودة مرسي
07/07/2013 - 17:48

    30June2013





    البداية

    وكالات

قال مراسل سي بي سي في اتصال هاتفي مع القناة أن عشرات من الإخوان ومؤيدي  المعزول محمد مرسي يقطعون طريق المحور في الاتجاهين وأشعلةا النيران في  إطارات السيارات وحطموا زجاج بعض السيارات لمنعها من المرور ومعهم أسلحة  نارية يرهبون بها المارة لمنعهم من المرور في الاتجاهين من ميدان لبنان ومن  الشيخ زايد.

ورردد مؤيدو المعزول هتافات "ارحل يا سيسي مرسي هو رئيسيي" مطالبين بعودة مرسي مرة أخرى للحكم.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*بالصور.. أنصار مرسي يقتلعون حجارة رصيف «صلاح سالم» ويبنون جدارًا بها فى عرض الشارع*






 other 













محمد كساب 




                  تداول نشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي صورًا لعشرات من  أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، ومعتصمي «رابعة العدوية»، تظهر اقتلاعهم  «بلاط» وحجارة رصيف شارع صلاح سالم، لاستخدامه فى بناء جدار حجري بعرض  الشارع.
 وأظهرت الصور شروع أنصار مرسي فى خلع حجارة الرصيف، ونقلها عبر عشرات من الأشخاص لبناء الجدار، الذي بلغ ارتفاعه حوالي مترين.
 وردد المشاركون فى بناء الجدار هتافات مؤيدة لمرسى، من بينها  «هيلا هيلا وبنينا السور إن شاء الله مرسي منصور»،  وعلقوا لافتات على  الجدار مكتوبا عليها «الشرعية خط أحمر، من والاه.. سيتولّاه، الشعب مع  الشرعية».
 وأسفر بناء الجدار عن تعطل حركة المرور، خاصة بعد قطع آلاف من  أنصار مرسي طريق صلاح سالم فى الاتجاهين، ومنع مرور السيارات، مما أصاب  المنطقة بشلل مروري تام.










​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة السيدة زينب تنطلق لـ"التحرير" للمشاركة بمليونية الشرعية للشعب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*خالد على ينضم للآلاف بمسيرة شبرا فى طريقها لـ"التحرير"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* الجثمان الطاهر للشهيد ابونا مينا عبود
 الجنازةمستمرة الان الملاك شيراتون

 اذكرنا اما عرش النعمة*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*حبس  55 متهمًا من البدو، ألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض عليهم بمحيط الاشتباكات التي  دارت بين أنصار مرسي ومتظاهرين أمام مبنى محافظة الإسماعيلية، 15 يومًا على  ذمة التحقيق.*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*منصة "التحرير" تعلن قرب امتلاء الميدان فى مليونية "الشرعية للشعب"*






أذاعت المنصة الرئيسية لميدان التحرير، مساء اليوم الأحد، عن انطلاق عدد من المسيرات من بعض الميادين بالقاهرة وفى طريقه إلى ميدان التحرير، مشيرة إلى أنه خلال ساعة من الآن سيمتلئ الميدان عن آخره.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

بعد قليل.. أبو الغار يقود مسيرة للتحرير للتأكيد على الشرعية الشعبية
      تتوجه بعد قليل مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير، تنطلق من مقر الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى بوسط البلد، ويشارك فيها عدد كبير من أعضاء الحزب على رأسهم الدكتور محمد أبو الغار


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة الصحفيين تصل "التحرير" للمشاركة فى مليونية "الشرعية للشعب"

وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة لعشرات الصحفيين، قادمة من مقر نقابتهم بوسط القاهرة، إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية "الشرعية للشعب". التفاصيل..​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

عاجل الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاءالإداري فى اول قضية ضد مرسى                  

 	الحكم بإلزام مرسى بالاعتذار لمستشاره لشئون البيئة وإعلان براءة ذمته 21 أغسطس المقبل
  	قررت الدائرةالأولى بمحكمة القضاءالإداري، برئاسة المستشار عبد المجيد  المقنن، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، النطق بالحكم فى الدعوى المقامة من الدكتور  خالد علم الدين، مستشار الرئيس السابق للشئون البيئية، ضدالرئيس السابق  مرسي، لإلزامه بالاعتذار له وإعلان براءة ذمته أمام الرأي للحكم 21 أغسطس  المقبل.
  	قالت الدعوى: إن الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية السابق، كان قد أصدر  بيانًا عامًا بدرجة بيان رئاسي أطلقه لإهانة الدكتور علم الدين والتشكيك  فيه، ورفض طلب مقيم الدعوى إصدار بيان توضيحي أو الاعتذار عما ورد في بيانه  والإصرار على موقفه بالامتناع عن التوضيح أو الاعتذار، يعد قرارًا سلبيًا  بالامتناع يجب إيقاف تنفيذه وإلغائه بشكل فورى وإعلان براءة ذمة الطاعن وما  يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها إلزام المطعون ضده بإصدار بيان رئاسي مشابه  للبيان الصادر بالإقالة والاعتذار 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

أنصار المعزول يقطعون محور 26 يوليو فى الاتجاهين​ 
قطع عدد من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، محور 26 يوليو فى الاتجاهين، اعتراضا على قرارات ثورة 30 يونيو.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*انقسامات حادة تشهدها صفوف المعتصمين فى رابعة العدوية دعما للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.
	الانقسامات بدأت منذ ليلة أمس بقيام بعض المعتصمين بإعلان رغبتهم فى انهاء اعتصامهم والعودة للانخراط فى صفوف الجماهير.
	وكان مصدر الانقسام مجموعة من المعتصمين المتعاطفين مع الرئيس المعزول غير المنتمين تنظيميا للجماعة وهى المجموعة التى ساندها بعض شباب جماعة الإخوان الذين بدأوا هم الآخرين فى إعلان تذمرهم من الدفع بهم للاعتصام فى حين أن قيادات الإخوان يمكثون فى بيوتهم يتابعون الوضع من شاشات التليفزيون وحاول قادة الجماعة الرافضين لفض الاعتصام إثناء الراغبين عن فض الاعتصام والتأكيد لهم بأن ساعات فقط تفصل بينهم وبين عودة الرئيس المعزول.   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة شارع الأهرام تصل الاتحادية للمشاركة فى مليونية "الشرعية للشعب"*​ 





​ 

وصلت، منذ قليل، مسيرة حاشدة لمؤيدى قرارات ثورة 30 يونيه، التى خرجت من شارع الأهرام متجه إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، وتوقفوا أمام المنصة المتواجدة أمام بوابة نادى هليوبوليس المطلة على منتصف شارع الميرغنى.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*3 سيارات شرطة تؤمن مسيرة مصطفى محمود لـ«التحرير».. وهتافات ضد «أوباما»*






 طارق وجيه 













علاء سرحان 



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

عااااااااااااااااجل المحامى حمدى الفخرانى يرفع قضية لحل حزبى "النور ، والحرية والعدالة "









​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*حماس تصف مؤيدو مرسى بالمجاهدين الأطهار وتعدهم بالعودة للحكم *





​ 
أصدرت حركة حماس فى قطاع غزة اليوم الأحد، بيانا تدعو فيه مؤيدى الرئيس المخلوع 
 إلى التحلى بالصبر، موضحة أن ما حدث من إعلان لخارطة مستقبل من قبل القوات المسلحة 
ما هو إلا جولة من جوالات الحق والباطل.

وذكر البيان أن هذه الجولة ليست نهاية المطاف، وخاطب البيان مؤيدو مرسى بـ"الإخوة المجاهدين"، 
حيث طالبتهم حركة حماس بالتفكير الهادئ والتخطيط السليم وعدم الانفعال وعدم الشعور بأن 
المشروع قد انهار، موضحا أن هذا المشروع هو مقاومة وجهاد وتضحية وبناء.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير ينصبون دمية كبير لـ"أوباما" بفستان عروس وسط الميدان*





​

أقام متظاهرو ميدان التحرير عصر اليوم الأحد، دمية كبيرة للرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما فى 
الساحة المواجهة لشارع محمد محمود، وألبس المتظاهرون تلك الدمية "فستان أبيض كبير"، 

وكتبوا عليها "باى باى أوباما".
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد: نقيب المعلمين الإخواني يجمع الأسلحة داخل النقابة لمهاجمة متظاهري التحرير اليوم
*




*
تمرد: نقيب المعلمين الإخواني يجمع الأسلحة داخل النقابة لمهاجمة متظاهري التحرير اليوم
تمرد: نقيب المعلمين الإخواني يجمع الأسلحة داخل النقابة لمهاجمة متظاهري التحرير اليوم
07/07/2013 - 01:41

قالت  حملة "تمرد" في موقعها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، إن  معلومات  تواردت لها حول تخزين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي للأسلحة داخل  نقابة  المعلمين الكائنة بالقرب من ميدان التحرير؛ لاستخدامها السلاح ضد  متظاهري  ميدان التحرير في مليونية الشرعية للشعب اليوم الأحد.

وأضافت  الحركة، أن مصادر من داخل نقابة المعلمين الكائنة بـ 3 شارع الجزيرة  آخر  كوبري قصر النيل، كشفت أن مقر النقابة يحتوي على سلاح تابع لجماعة  الإخوان  بالإضافة إلى استضافة عدد من أعضاء الجماعة من معتصمي رابعة  العدوية في  مقر النقابة، وذلك كله بأوامر وإشراف الدكتور أحمد الحلواني،  نقيب  المعلمين، وأحمد عبدالمقصود، الأمين العام، ورجب عبدالمنعم، مساعد  الأمين  العام، وشخص يدعى عبدالقادر، أمين الصندوق.

وأكدت المصادر لـ"تمرد"  أن هؤلاء قيادت إخوانية وأنهم يديرون مقر النقابة  لصالح الجماعة وأنهم  يستغلون موقعها بالقرب من ميدان التحرير الذي يحتشد  فيه الثوار ضد حكم  الجماعة لتخزين سلاح واستغلاله ضد المتظاهرين.

وأضافت أن مسؤولي النقابة، أعطوا اليوم إجازة لكل العاملين والموظفين وحتى مسؤولي الأمن على البوابة.



الوطن* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*                             القبض على 3 اعضاء بحوزتهم اسلحة نارية داخل مقر قياديين للإخوان بالغربية*






                                                      صورة ارشيفية                         

                                                                            - مصطفى الشرقاوي - مروة شاهين                                              
                                              نشر:                         7/7/2013 6:19 م                          – تحديث                         7/7/2013 6:19 م                      
                                              شهد مركز بسيون بمحافظة الغربية قيام المئات من  المواطنين بمنع مسيرة قام بتنظيمها شباب الإخوان المسلمين والمؤيدين  لأنصار مرسي والمنددين بقرار القوات المسلحة بعزل مرسي والإطاحة به من حكم  مصر.
 كان الإخوان المسلمين قاموا بتنظيم مسيرة عصرالاحد إنطلقت من شارع من 23  يوليو فى طريقهم لديوان مجلس المدينة «مكان تواجد المتظاهرين المعارضين»  فقام المئات من المواطنين بالخروج عليهم وإفشال مسيرتهم بعد أن أجبروهم على  عدم السير فى شوارع المدينة.
 ومن جانب أخر قام المئات من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بمحيط مبنى ديوان  مجلس مدينة بسيون بالتوجه لمقر مكتب عضوين بمجلسى الشعب والشورى المنحلين  وقياديين بجماعة الإخوان هما «علم الدين السخاوى، عبد الحليم عبد اللاه»  ومحاصرته بعد أن ترددت معلومات تؤكد تواجد أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بداخله بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية للتعدى على المتظاهرين، وتم إبلاغ الشرطة  والتى جاءت على الفور وقامت بفتحه وعثرت بداخله على 3 أعضاء بحوزتهم أسلحة  نارية، وتم التحفظ عليهم وإقتيادتهم لديوان المركز وجارى تحرير محضر بذلك.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*5 طائرات هليكوبتر حاملة أعلام مصر تحلق فوق مسيرة شبرا*





​ 
حلقت منذ قليل 5 طائرات هليكوبتر أعلى مسيرة شبرا، التى تضم آلافا من المتظاهرين المنطلقة 
إلى ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى مليونية الشرعية للشعب، حامله عدد من الأعلام المصرية.

وهتف المتظاهرون فور رؤيتهم الطائرات "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة" وهو ما قابله النساء 
المشاركات بالزغاريد والتلويح بالأعلام المصرية والفرحة الكبيرة بين صفوف المتظاهرين لمشاركة 
القوات المسلحة فرحتهم.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* ضابط شرطة يتقدم مسيرة مصطفي محمود لحماية المتظاهرين في المسيرة
*
*
*











​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*طائرات الألعاب الجوية فى سماء ميدان التحرير والمحافظات السابعة مساء*





​


تدفع القوات الجوية فى تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء اليوم الأحد بعد كبير من الطائرات لعمل أجواء 
احتفالية فى ميدان التحرير وميداين الجمهورية المختلفة ، من خلال فريق " الألعاب الجوية " 
الذى يقدم عروضا متميزة فى السماء ، مثل رسم علم مصر ، وشكل "قلب " 
وكلمة مصر بالدخان الملون​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*تفاصيل مرعبة يحكيها الناجي الوحيد من حادثة الأطفال بسيدي جابر  .. حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل في القتلة *
[YOUTUBE]63OMrsT-Dyo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*مظاهرات أمام السفارتين الأمريكية والبريطانية لرفض دعمهما لـالإخوان
07/07/2013 - 18:12




وصلت، الآن، مسيرة النشطاء السياسيين ومعتصمي  التحرير إلى السفارة البريطانية والأمريكية على كورنيش النيل، رافعين عددا  من اللافتات التي تندد بدعم النظامين الأمريكي والبريطاني لمحمد مرسي  وتنظيم الإخوان، حاملين بعض اللافتات التي تحمل صورة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك  أوباما وتتهمه بدعم الإرهاب في مصر، بالإضافة إلى لافتات تحمل "ثورة شعب  وليس انقلاب" و"الإخوان هما الإرهاب".



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*طائرات الألعاب الجوية فى سماء ميدان التحرير والمحافظات السابعة مساء

الأحد، 7 يوليو 2013 - 18:19





ميدان التحرير
كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى



تدفع القوات الجوية فى تمام الساعة  السابعة من مساء اليوم الأحد بعد كبير من الطائرات لعمل أجواء احتفالية فى  ميدان التحرير وميداين الجمهورية المختلفة ، من خلال فريق " الألعاب الجوية  " الذى يقدم عروضا متميزة فى السماء ، مثل رسم علم مصر ، وشكل "قلب "  وكلمة مصر بالدخان الملون*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* قناة الحياة :
 خبر مؤسف :
 ﺃﻡ ﻣﺤﻤــﻮﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻰ كلاب ﺍﻻﺧــﻮﺍﻥ
 ﺭﻣـــو ابنها ﻣﻦ فوق ﺍﻟــﻌﻤﺎﺭﺓ
 ﺍﺗــــﻮﻓﺖ ﺑﻌـــﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻌــــﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺷـــــﺮﺓ ...


*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*حماس تصف مؤيدو مرسى بالمجاهدين الأطهار وتعدهم بالعودة للحكم
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* ميدان التحرير الأن
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/Ramzy.Beshara.Ba7r.Elkalam?ref=stream
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يستقبلون عروض الطيران بهتاف: الجيش والشعب أيد واحدة*




 
حلقت منذ قليل مروحيات الجيش أعلى متظاهرى ميدان التحرير، حاملة أعلام مصر وأعلام القوات المسلحة، 
واستقبل المتظاهرون هذه العروض الجوية بالتهليل والهتاف "الجيش والشعب أيد واحدة".

فيما رفع عدد من المتظاهرين صور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وأعلام مصر ورددوا هتافات 
مؤيدة للجيش والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* من التحرير الان ..
*





​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

مؤيدو مرسي يرفعون أكفانهم بـالنهضةويهتفون: بالروح بادلم نفديك يا إسلام
07/07/2013 - 18:14




كتب: 
سعيد العربى

طاف العشرات من مؤيدى الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي ميدان النهضة"، حاملين أكفانهم، مرددن هتافات  "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام".

واعتلى احد شباب الإخوان المنصة الرئيسية أمام جامعة القاهرة بميدان  "النهضة"، وألقى كلمة باللغة العربية والانجليزية والإيطالية، أكد فيها أن  ما حدث فى مصر هو انقلاب عسكرى على إرادة الشعب، الذى اختار رئيسه عن طريق  الانتخاب.


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*طائرة عسكرية تطوف سماء الاتحادية والمتظاهرون يردون بتحية الجيش*



​

حلقت طائرة تابعة للقوات المسلحة بسماء قصر الاتحادية، مساء اليوم الأحد، وقابل المتظاهرون
 الطائرة بالتصفيق والهتافات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* مسيرة الفنانين والمثقفين الى ميدان التحرير الان*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* النيابة تأمر بالقبض على أحد أعضاء "الإخوان" لاتهامه بإطلاق النار على متظاهرين معارضين في كفر الشيخ

 قررت النيابة العامة بكفر الشيخ ضبط وإحضار أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، ويدعى محمد عبد الرؤوف سليمان، لاتهامه بالقيام بإطلاق أعيرة  نارية على المتظاهرين فى الأحداث التى شهدتها مدينة كفر الشيخ يوم 4 يوليو  الجاري.

 ونشرت وزارة الداخلية على صفحتها الرسمية على فيس بوك  مقطع فيديو قالت إنه يبين عضو الجماعة المطلوب القبض عليه وهو يحمل بندقية  ويطلق منها النار على أشخاص.

  وقالت وزارة الداخلية، في بيان نشر على فيس بوك، إن أجهزة الأمن بالمديرية  القت القبض على 85 شخصا، كانوا يقومون بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تجاه المواطنين  المشاركين فى المسيرة المعارضة للرئيس السابق مما أسفر عن إصابة 60  مواطناً.

 وأضافت الوزراة، أن المقبوض عليهم ضبطوا وبحوزتهم أسلحة  نارية وبيضاء، وأمرت النيابة العامة بحبس 10 منهم وإخلاء سبيل الباقين  بضمان مالي قدره ألف جنيه لكل منهم.

 وأظهر الفديو الذي عرضته الداخلية الأشخاص الذين تم القبض عليهم، والأسلحة التي تم العثور عليها بحوزتهم.

*





​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*:الطائرات العسكرية ترسم شكل قلب فوق ميدان التحرير تأكيدا لتضامن الجيش مع مطالب شعبه*

*الجيش الثالث بJ ##السويس يدعو المواطنين إلى التصالح ونبذ العنف*
*الدستور الأصلى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة ‏مصطفى محمود تصل شارع التحرير بمشاركة آلاف المتظاهرين
07/07/2013 - 18:45




وصلت -منذ قليل- مسيرة "مصطفى محمود" التى تضم آلاف المتظاهرين إلى شارع  التحرير بالدقى، لمتابعة طريقها إلى ميدان التحرير، ويأتى ذلك ضمن فعاليات  مليونية "الشرعية للشعب فقط".



​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*خبير أمني معلقا على مراسلات الشاطر: جهاز "lard" لفض المظاهرات ممنوع دخوله مصر لتحريمه دوليا

*
*




خيرت الشاطر *​*                         قال الخبير الأمني رفعت عبد الحميد، إن الجهاز "lard" الذى تم  الاتفاق على توريده مع خيرت الشاطر لفض المظاهرات، هو جهاز غير مسموح  استيراده لأنه محرم دوليا وممنوع دخوله مصر. 
وأضاف عبد الحميد، لـ"الوطن"، أن أجهزة فض المظاهرات  عدة أنواع،  منها ما يحدث صدمة كهربائية وتكون عن طريق اللمس المباشر  بالشخص، ومنها ما  يحدث صدمة كيميائية مثل الجهاز المذكور سابقا، وهو  ماينتج عنه "الأصابة  بالعمى المؤقت"، وهذا الأمر تمنعه السلطات المصرية  نهائيا. 
جدير بالذكر أن "الوطن" قد حصلت على مراسلات الشاطر لأعضاء الإخوان،  وكان من بينها أنه يتم الاتفاق على استيراد جهاز يسمى "LARD"، وهو جهاز   يرسل موجات صوتية فوق طاقة واحتمال البشر، ما يتسبب في آلام حادة   للمتظاهرين، ويطالب المصدر في خطابه للشاطر أن "يتم التواصل مع الشركة لطلب   الجهاز منها بعد أن فشل تصدير الجهاز لمصر".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* الطفل المعجزة اللى قعد يرضع 6 سنين
 "محمد العمده" أثناء تقمصه دور "كيت وينسلت" في فيلم "تيتانيك"!!!
*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*طائرات التدريب المتقدم "k8 " تنتشر بكثافة فى ميادين مصر للاحتفال*​ 




​ 

ظهرت طائرات التدريب المتقدم " k8 " بكثافة فى سماء ميدان التحرير وعدد من 
ميادين الجمهورية فى اجواء إحتفالية ، حيث ظهرت فى أشكال وأسراب متنوعة ، 
وقدمت عروضا والعابا جوية من خلال رسم علم مصر بالدخان الملون 
ورسم قلب وكتابة كلمة "مصر "​ 
وحرصت القوات الجوية بقيادة الفريق يونس حامد المصرى على الدفع بعدد كبير من الطائرات 
من أجل مشاركة المصريين أجواء الإحتفال والفرحة فى مختلف أنحاء الجمهورية .​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

سى بى سى:وصول 7 مدرعات إلى كوبرى قصر النيل لتأمين المتظاهرين السلميين
عاجل l إصابة 3 مجندين في إطلاق نار في حى المساعيد بالعريش


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*سرب مقاتلات "إف16 " يمر فوق ميدان التحرير فى عرض احتفالى*​ 





​ 

دفعت القوات الجوية بسرب من الطائرات المقاتلة "إف 16" فى سماء ميدان التحرير 
وميداين الجمهورية المختلفة، بعدد نحو 16 طائرة متعددة المهام، فى إطار 
عرض جوى متكامل للاحتفال مع المصريين فى ميادين مصر المختلفة،
 بمليونية الشرعية للشعب.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*علاء صادق يستفز على تويتر الان بسبب العرض العسكرى فوق سماء التحرير عبر تويتر الان*
*2013-07-07 18:59:00*​​




[COLOR=black !important]*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*ماكين: مرسى كان رئيساً سيئاً ومساعدتنا مرتبطة بنقل السلطة لحكومة مدنية *​ 





​ 

قال السيناتور الأمريكى الجمهور، جون ماكين، إن الرئيس المصرى السابق، 
محمد مرسى، كان رئيساً سيئاً، وإن الأوضاع الاقتصادية كانت فى حالة مريرة، 
مضيفا أن ما حدث فى مصر يعد دليلا على فشل السياسات الأمريكية فى مصر
 والشرق الأوسط بصفة عامة.​ 
وأضاف "ماكين" أن ما يحدث فى مصر يعكس بوضوح الافتقار لقيادة أمريكية قوية 
ونافذة فيما يتعلق بقضايا الشئون السياسية، مشيرا إلى أنه يعتقد أنه على الولايات المتحدة 
وقف المساعدات المقدمة لمصر، حتى يتم وضع دستور جديد وإجراء انتخابات نزيهة.
وأشار إلى أن محمد مرسى كان رئيساً سيئاً، وأن الأوضاع الاقتصادية فى 
عهده وصلت إلى حالة مزرية.​ 
 ماكين قال إن الولايات المتحدة لا تستطيع سحب المعونة التى قدمت بالفعل.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل يحدث امام كنيسة مارمينا بالمنيا* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*أجواء احتفالية بميدان سيدى جابر والحشود تغلق شارعى المشير وأبو قير*





​

سيطرت الأجواء الاحتفالية على تظاهرات ميدان سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية اليوم، 
ضمن مليونية "الشرعية للشعب" التى دعت لها حملة "تمرد" وعدد من القوى السياسية 
والثورية بجميع محافظات مصر.

ورقص عدد من المتظاهرين بمحيط الميدان مرددين الأغانى
 الوطنية، احتفالاً بانتصار الإرادة الشعبية.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*غنيم يقود مسيرة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة المنصورة لميدان لثورة*




​

قاد الدكتور محمد غنيم رائد زراعه الكلى بالشرق الأوسط، مسيرة مع أعضاء هيئة التدريس
 بجامعه المنصورة، التى انطلقت من أمام كلية الطب فى طريقها لميدان الثورة 
للمشاركة فى مليونية " الشرعية للشعب".

وردد المشاركون بالمسيرة عدة هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان وأمريكا 
بسبب دعمها للجماعة، مؤكدين دعمهم للجيش فى قراراته،
 ورفعوا لافتات تؤيد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*سى بى سى:مسيرة من مئات المتظاهرين تنطلق من ميدان الحجاز باتجاه قصر الاتحادية للمشاركة بمليونية الدفاع عن الشرعية الشعبية

أنصار مرسي يعترضون مسيرة «الحجاز» والشرطة تتدخل لتأمين المتظاهرين 
المصرى اليوم
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"فودة": بعض شباب الإخوان انشقوا عن الجماعة وطالبوا بمحاكمة بديع*​ 





​ 

قال حسام فودة، أمين شباب حزب المصريين الأحرار، إنهم اجروا العديد من الاتصالات 
مع شباب الأخوان وعلموا أن هناك عدد من الشباب انفصلوا عن الجماعة 
وطالبوا بمحاكمة المرشد العام، محمد بديع وجميع قيادات 
مكتب الإرشاد.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*محمود بدر منسق #تمرد: إما أن يأتي #البرادعي نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية أو يأتي رئيساً للوزراء.. وعلى الجميع أن يختار*
*الدستور الأصلى*

* 3مسيرات حاشدة ببورسعيد تزحف لميدان الشهداء لتأكيد "شرعية الشعب ...*
*اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار": نؤكد دعمنا لاختيار البرادعى رئيساً للوزراء*​ 





​ 

أكد شهاب وجيه المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، مساندة ودعم 
الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيساً للوزراء، وأن اختيار قامة بحجم البرادعى
 هو ضربة لكل من يشككون فى أن ثورة 30 يونيو انقلاباً.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*CNN*  


 *      الإخوان: لم نعرض وقف التظاهر مقابل إطلاق مرسي    *

            نفى ياسر محرز المتحدث الإعلامي باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ما  تناقلته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول تقديم عرض من المرشد العام للجماعة، محمد  بديع، حول سحب كل المتظاهرين في الشارع مقابل إطلاق سراح الرئيس...


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو ميدان التحرير يؤدون صلاة المغرب وأعداد المتظاهرين تتزايد.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: "النور" يرفض مفاوضات قبول البرادعى رئيسا للوزراء*​ 





​ 

أكدت مصادر، أن حزب النور رفض بشكل قاطع المناقشة فى أمر الدكتور محمد البرادعى 
رئيسا للوزراء، موضحا أن الحزب لا يوجد لديه أى مجال للتفاوض حول اختياره.​ 
وأضافت المصادر أنه كان من المقرر عقد اجتماعات مساء اليوم الأحد،
 من قبل بعض الأحزاب والحركات الثورية لمحاولة إقناعهم بالبرادعى،
 لكن تمسك الحزب بقراره أدى إلى إلغاء تلك اللقاءات بعدما تأكد أنها
 لن تسفر عن أى جديد، كما طالب القائمين بالاتصال قيادات 
حزب النور بضرورة مراجعة قرارهم مرة آخرى، خاصة وأن 
مختلف الأحزاب والقوى الثورية تطالب بتوليه.​ 
وأوضحت المصادر أنه أيضا فى خلال الساعات الماضية عقدت اتصالات عدة بين 
قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ وقيادات الحزب، ولكن فشلت المفاوضات بشكل قاطع
 وذلك دون طرح اسم بديل للبرادعى.​ 
ولفتت المصادر إلى أن الحل الأن يتمثل فى تجاهل قرار حزب النور والتعامل على 
أن هناك أغلبية تطالب بالبرادعى أو بدء الحركات والأحزاب البحث 
عن بديل آخر، الأمر الذى اعتبره صعب للغاية فى تلك المرحلة، 
خاصة بعد اعتذار محمد العريان وفاروق العقدة ورفض
 هشام رامز للمنصب.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو قصر القبة يستقبلون مسيرة مصر والسودان بهتاف "أهلا بالثوار"*​ 




​ 

وصلت مسيرة من مسجد الشيخ كشك بشارع مصر والسودان، محيط قصر الاتحادية، 
رافعين علم مصر ومرددين هتافات مؤيدة للسيسى، مؤكدين على رفض 
التدخل الأمريكى فى الشئون المصرية.​ 
فيما استقبلهم متظاهرو قصر القبة بالزغاريد والألعاب النارية، مرددين "أهلا أهلا بالثوار" 
والأعلام المصرية، وصور الرئيس الأمريكى أوباما ومرسوم عليها علامة أكس 
ومكتوب عليها "توقف عن دعمك للإرهاب".​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* شوف شوف الثوره ياخروف

*





​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*الوطن* | تراشق بالحجارة بين #*الإخوان* وأهالي الحضرة الجديدة أثناء مسيرة لتأييد #*الرئيس* السابق

أحد الطيارين المصريين يتبرع بمبلغ مليون جنيه ونجله يقدم مبلغ مليون جنيه أيضا لصندوق دعم مصر

سى بى سى:العشرات من أهالى أرض اللواء يفتحون طريق محور 26 يوليو بعد أن قطعه مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول "محمد مرسى"

شهود عيان: اشتباكات المعادى نتيجة استفزاز مسيرة #*الإخوان* للأهالى


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة شبرا تصل "التحرير" للمشاركة فى مليونية "الشرعية للشعب"*​ 
*مرددين النشيد الوطنى..*​ 




​ 

وصلت مسيرة شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية 
"الشرعية للشعب"، ورفض وصف مظاهرات الشعب فى
 30 يونيو بالانقلاب العسكرى وتأييدا للملايين 
من المتواجدين بالميادين المختلفة.​ 
وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات منها "مصر دولة مدنية.. 
ضد العصابة الإخوانية"، و"إحنا الشرعية لا إخوان ولا سلفيين"، 
و"الإخوان السفاحين.. هما دول أعداء الدين"، 
رافضين تشويه 30 يونيو، ورافعين 
أعلام مصر ومرددين النشيد الوطنى.​​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يقفون دقيقة حداد على أرواح شهداء الثورة*





​

وقف المئات من متظاهرى ومعتصمى الاتحادية دقيقة حداد على 
شهداء مصر جميعهم، وتحديدا شهداء الثورة، وقاموا برفع عدد من
 أعلام مصر، ورددوا هتاف "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة " 
ودعوا جموع الشعب المصرى لعدم الانقسام ورفض
 المعونة الأمريكية. 

فيما قام عدد من المتظاهرين برفع صور للبرادعى مكتوب عليها 
"ممثل الثورة محمد البرادعى رئيسا للوزراء"،
 وقام عدد آخر من المتظاهرين لعبد المنعم 
أبو الفتوح مكتوب عليها ممثل الثورة أبو الفتوح 
رئيسا للوزراء. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مرتضى منصور: أفراد يتبعون الإخوان يقومون بإحراق ملفات بوزارة المالية*​ 




​ 

أكد المستشار مرتضى منصور أن هناك مؤيدين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين 
يقومون الآن بإحراق أوراق من وزارة المالية، وهم ماجد شبيطة
 ووليد شرابى وكانوا أعضاء باللجنة التأسيسية.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*الإمارات: لو قطعت أمريكا المعونة سندفعها لمصر ثلاثة أضعاف*

 						  		 	نشرت بواسطة:الأهرام الجديد  	 		 	7 يوليو, 2013 12:16 م	 	 في  أخبار العالم, أخبار عاجلة, أخبار مصر 24 تعليقات 





الأمير محمد بن راشد

 الأهرام الجديد الكندية: دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة تعزف سيمفونية  للتعبير عن حبها وعشقها لمصر والمصريين، ولمساندة مصر والمصريين في ظل  التهديدات الأمريكية التي تلوح بقطع المعونة عن مصر، فقد رد مسئول كبير  بالحكومة الإماراتية قائلا علي هذه التهديدات: أنه في حالة قطع المعونة  الأمريكية سنقو بعقد صفقات أسلحة لمصر من روسيا والصين تعادل ثلاث أضعاف  المعونات العسكرية الأمريكية لمصر، وسنعوض مصر عوضا عن المعونة الأمريكية  في مجملها ثلاثة أضعاف، وفي سياق متصل أعلنت وزارة الخارجية الأماراتية أن  وفدا إماراتي سيذور مصر خلال أيام، للبحث مع الاشقاء المصريين كيفية مساعدة  الإمارات لمصر في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي تمر بها الشقيقة الكبري هذه  الأيام.

​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*عمرو أديب للمتظاهرين بعد امتلاء الميادين: "مش قادر أقول لكم انزلوا"*​ 




​ 

وجه الإعلامى عمرو أديب رسالة للمصريين، بسبب امتلاء ميدان التحرير وغيرها 
من ميادين مصر بالمتظاهرين المؤيدين عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى 
عن منصبه وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، من خلال برنامجه "القاهرة اليوم"،
 قائلا "مش قادر أقولكوا انزلوا".​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*صورة: هذا الشاب مسيحى وقمت بتصويره فى المشرحه تم  العثور عليه فى شاطئ النخيل بلاسكندريه وعمره من 18-20عام وطوله 165سم  ويرتدى تيشرت ازرق نصف كم وبنطلون ازرق جينز ,وعلى الزراع الايمن عند الكتف  صورة مارجرجس بالوشم بطول 12*عرض 8سم وصليب فى معصم اليد اليمن صغير برجاء  من كل الاصدقاء يشير لكل اصدقائه للوصول الى من يتعرف عليه ويتصل  للاستعلام عنه بالرقم 


01225961465








*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"تمرد": مسيرة بـ"مصطفى النحاس" تتجه الآن إلى "الاتحادية"*​ 




​ 

قالت حملة تمرد إن هناك مسيرة تتجه حاليا من ميدان مصطفى النحاس 
من المتمردين إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، للمشاركة فى مليونية الشرعية للشعب.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

مصارع الأسود في المنصورة يمهل الإخوان حتى التاسعة وإلا تعامل معهم
07/07/2013 - 20:08




أمهل السيد العيسوي، الشهير بمصارع الأسود في المنصورة، أعضاء تنظيم  الإخوان المعتصمين أمام استاد جامعة المنصورة حتى الساعة التاسعة مساءً  وإلا سيتعامل معهم وسيفرقهم بالقوة كما تعاملوا مع المصريين المعارضين لهم  بالقوة في القاهرة والإسكندرية.

وأضاف العيسوي، خلال الكلمة التي ألقاها لجموع المتظاهرين بميدان الشهداء  في المنصورة من على المنصة الرئيسية، أنه تألم كثيرا عندما شاهد فيديو قيام  أعضاء من تنظيم الإخوان بالاعتداء الوحشي على طفل في الإسكندرية، وألقوه  من أعلى المبنى مما تسبب في وفاته.

وقال إنه لن يتهاون في أخذ حق الشهداء وحماية المتظاهرين السلميين ضد همجية تنظيم الإخوان.

الجدير بالذكر، أن السيد العيسوي قام بتشكيل لجان شعبية لتأمين المتظاهرين  في ميدان الشهداء بالمنصورة منذ يوم 26 يونيو لحمايتهم من أي هجمات مضادة.



​


----------



## چاكس (7 يوليو 2013)

*حوار لقيته بالصدفة وانا بعمل سيرش
هههههههه تعالو هنا شوفو حوار بين الامريكان و اليهود و بين واحد مصرى اخوانجى بيدافعوا عن المصريين و بيأيدوا الجيش اكتر من المصرى اللى بيدافع عن الحمار مرسى ... 
http://www.theapricity.com/forum/sh...pt-deeply-polarised-as-Morsi-marks-first-year*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. محمد البرادعي نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية وزياد بهاء الدين رئيساً للحكومة
on tv
*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار": اعتراض "النور" رئاسة البرادعى للحكومة "مزعج"*​ 






​ 

أعرب حزب "المصريين الأحرار" عن قلقه البالغ من تأخر إعلان اسم الدكتور 
محمد البرادعى رئيسا للوزراء، على الرغم من ترشيحه وتزكيته بإجماع
 القوى الوطنية والتيارات الثورية التى استعادت ثورة مصر للمصريين،
 بعد أن خرجت بالملايين فى أعظم ثورة سلمية شهدها التاريخ.​ 
وقال حزب المصريين الأحرار، فى بيان أصدره اليوم، إنه يشعر بالأسف والصدمة 
والانزعاج إثر الأنباء التى ترددت حول اعتراض حزب "النور" على تولى 
الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئاسة وزراء مصر، وهو الرجل الذى أطلق 
فى وجه النظام الفاسد شرارة الثورة الأولى، وخاض مع المصريين 
نضالهم فى أحلك الأوقات لإسقاط نظام حكم الإخوان المستبد.​ 
وناشد حزب المصريين الأحرار الرئاسة وصناع القرار فى مصر عدم الخضوع 
والاستسلام لأى ضغوط من شأنها إرباك العملية السياسية، وإعادة عقارب الساعة
 إلى الوراء وتحدى الإرادة الوطنية وإجماع الثوار من أجل تحقيق الأهداف 
التى قامت من أجلها ثورة المصريين فى 25 يناير و30 يونيو.​ 
وأكد الحزب رفضه القاطع لمحاولة فصيل فرض شروطه وهيمنته ضد إرادة الثورة، 
كما رفض رفضا باتا أية محاولة لخلط الدين بالسياسة وتحديد مصير مصر
 ومستقبلها من منطلق أحكام ورؤى عقائدية لفصيل أو جماعة دينية.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط 7 من قيادات «الإخوان» بأسيوط بتهمة التحريض على العنف*
*المصرى اليوم*

​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

​*الأجهزة الأمنية تنقذ 4 ملتحين قبل اعتداء أهالى المنيل عليهم*





​

نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة فى إنقاذ 4 أشخاص ملتحين قبل الفتك 
بهم على أيدى أهالى المنيل، حيث كانوا يستقلون سيارة بدون لوحات معدنية
 وقاموا باستفزاز أحد المتظاهرين، إلا أن الشرطة نجحت فى إنقاذهم قبل الفتك بهم. 
 وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى القصر العينى، وتمكن العميد أيمن الصعيدى،
 من إنقاذ الأربعة أشخاص الملتحين قبل الفتك بهم من المتظاهرين،
 حيث تبين إصابة الأول بجرح قطعى فى الرأس، 
والثانى بإصابات سطحية، والثالث بكدمات خفيفة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*داعية سلفي >>  النور يرتدي ثوب << الإخوان >>  ولابد من حله*

 
           July 07 2013 20:18:48















                       	أكد الشيخ محمد الأباصيري، الداعية السلفي، أن حزب "النور" سيعمل في  الفترة القادمة جاهدًا على القيام بدور "الجماعة الأم" لكل الحركات  الإسلامية، الدور الذي قامت به جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من قبل، مضيفا  "سيعمل (النور) على الظهور بأنه البطل المسيطر على الجميع والذي ينبغي أن  ينطوي الكل تحت لوائه، ففي أول تصريحٍ للحزب بعد عزل مرسي طالب ياسر  برهامي، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، الحركات الإسلامية بالعودة إلى المساجد  وترك الساحة السياسية له ولحزبه ليلعب هو دور (الإخوان) في الوصاية على  الأمة الإسلامية وعلى الناس، وكأنه وحده من يملك الصواب ويحتكر الحق، وكأن  حزبه فوق الجميع، تمامًا كما الإخوان". وأضاف الأباصيري، لـ"الوطن"، "ما  يفعله حزب النور ينذر بتحول الحزب إلى (جماعة الإخوان الفاشية)، ولكن هذه  المرة في ثوبٍ سلفي، وسيقوم الحزب في الفترة القادمة على جمع فلول الأحزاب  والحركات الإسلامية، كالجماعة الإسلامية والجهاد وغيرهما، بالإضافة إلى  فلول الإخوان، وذلك لتكوين جبهة قوية تعمل على اكتساح الانتخابات مرة أخرى  وباستخدام الدين والترويج لأنفسهم على أساس أنهم ليسوا طلاب دنيا كما كان  الإخوان، وإنما يريدون فقط المحافظة على هوية الدولة والحفاظ على الإسلام".  وتابع الداعية السلفي، "من منطلق حرصي على ديني من أن يتم تشويهه أكثر  وأكثر، ومن منطلق حرصي على بلدي أن تظل تدور في دوائر مفرغة وأن تظل تراوح  في مكانها ولا تتقدم للأمام خطوة واحدة، وحتى لا تظل الإساءة للإسلام  مستمرة وحتى لا تظل الصراعات السياسية في بلدي متواصلة لا تنحصر ، أطالب  بحل حزب النور و كل حزب أُسس على أساس ديني سواء أكان من اليمين أو  اليسار".

	الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*بالوثائق: بعد سنه حكم.. رصيد نجل “مرسى” فى البنوك السعودية 11 مليون دولار*

*كتب – حنين ابراهيم:*
*فى قضية فساد جديدة  لأسرة أول رئيس مدني منتخب نشرت الصفحة الرسمية لـ«كلنا جابر جيكا» وثيقة  بكشف حساب نجل الرئيس محمد مرسي بأحد البنوك السعودية تكشف وصول رصيده إلي  مبلغ 11 مليون دولار بعد سنة أولي حكم.*
*وتساءلت الصفحة علي  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيسبوك” :”جاب منين الفلوس دي كلها..عرفتوا بقي  فلوس الشعب بتروح فين مش من حقنا نسأل من أين لك هذا ؟”.*
*وجاء في الوثيقة أن  أحمد محمد محمد مرسي عيسي العياط وصل رصيد حسابه في مصرف الراجحي السعودي  لمليون و278 ألف دولار في شهر يوليو ثم ارتفع الرصيد إلي 4 ملايين دولار في  شهر أغسطس وزاد المبلغ إلي 7 ملايين و921ألف دولار في شهر سبتمبر.*
*وأضافت الوثيقة أن رصيد  نجل الرئيس مرسي وصل لمبلغ 11 مليون و171 ألف في شهر نوفمبر ثم ارتفع  الرصيد إلي 11 مليون و300 ألف دولار في شهر ديسمبر.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* أنصار الإخوان بالمنيا يضعون علامات مميزة لمحال الأقباط تأهبًا لاستهدافها *




Share







                    العلامات اللتي وضعها الاخوان علي محال الاقباط    

   7/7/2013 7:50:00 PM
       المنيا ــ أمير الراوي:
أطلقت حركات وأحزاب المنيا عدة استغاثات  لنجدة أقباط المنيا من استهدافهم على يد متطرفين ومناصرين لجماعة الإخوان،  فيما أعلن حزب الدستور عن مخطط لاستهداف أقباط المحافظة وتعرضهم لتهديدات  من قبل انصار مرسي. 

وأضاف الحزب، في بيان له الأحد، أن الإسلاميين وضعوا عدد من العلامات المميزة على محال الأقباط, بحيث يمكن تمييزها واستهدافها. 

وأكد البيان أنه من المتوقع أن يقوم أنصار مرسي بعدد من الاعتداءات  والهجمات الشرسة ضد أقباط المنيا, كما طالب البيان قوات الجيش والشرطة  بتأمين منازل وممتلكات الأقباط تحسبًا لأية هجمات عدائية من قبل أنصار  مرسي.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*طائرة عسكرية تلقى منشورات تدعوا لعدم العنف على معتصمى الحرس الجمهورى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

* النيابة تأمر بضبط محمود حسين أمين عام الجماعة ومحمد كمال عضو مكتب الإرشاد عن الصعيد بتهمة التحريض على العنف
**المصرى اليوم

بدء فعاليات الشرعية الشعبية بالوادى الجديد وسط حشود متوجهة لميدان البساتين

الأهرام

تزايد المحتشدين أمام محافظة الشرقية للمشاركة بمليونية "الشرعية 
للشعب
اليوم السابع

انفراد.. البرادعى نائبا للرئيس للشؤون الخـــــــارجية.. وزياد بهاء الدين رئيسا للوزراء
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه☺*






​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*تجمع آلاف المؤيدين للرئيس المعزول بأسيوط للمطالبة بإعادته لمنصبه*
*الأهرام*

*حرق صور «أوباما» أمام «الاتحادية» في مليونية «الشرعية للشعب»*
*المصرى اليوم*

*قيادات الكنيسة الإنجيلية تجتمع غدًا لبحث سبل دعم الاقتصاد المصرى فى مصر والخارج*
*الأهرام*

*الآلاف يتظاهرون في ميدان الشون بالمحلة الكبرى دعمًا لـ"الشرعية للشعب" والتنديد بالجماعات الإسلامية *
الأهرام​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

أنصار مرسي يطلقون «الخرطوش» على أهالي المنيل بعد منعهم من الوصول لـ«التحرير»
07/07/2013 - 20:03




وقعت اشباكات، مساء الأحد، بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي، وبين  أهالى منطقة المنيل، بسبب رفض الأهالى مرور مسيرة من ميدان النهضة إلى  ميدان التحرير.

أطلق عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الأعيرة على الأهالي لتفريقهم، في محاولة لمرور المسيرة إلى الميدان.

وأطلق أنصار مرسي الذين ركبوا دراجات بخارية، أعيرة الخرطوش على اللجان الشعبية المتواجدة في نهاية شارعي كوبري الجامعة وعباس.

وتبادل الأهالي مع الجناة التراشق بالطوب وزجاجات المياه الغازية الفارغة وتحول الشارع إلى ساحة من القتال بين الطرفين.

وتمركزت قوات الشرطة في نهاية كوبري الجامعة، لمنع أي مسيرات من المرور إلى  الميدان، كما شكل أهالي المنطقة لجاناً شعبية على مداخل الشوارع، تحسباً  لوصول أي مسيرات أخرى.





هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم».​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*خلال أيام..*

*وفد إماراتى يزور مصر لأول مرة منذ وصول الإخوان للحكم*​ 





​ 


أعلن مصدر مقرب من الحكومة الإماراتية الأحد أن وفدا وزاريا إماراتيا رسميا 
سيقوم خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة بزيارة إلى مصر، ستكون الأولى على هذا المستوى 
منذ تولى الرئيس الإسلامى المعزول محمد مرسى السلطة قبل عام.​ 
وقال إن وفدا وزاريا إماراتيا سيتوجه إلى القاهرة "خلال الأسبوع المقبل" 
من دون أن يقدم تفاصيل حول تاريخ هذه الزيارة وتشكيلة الوفد.​ 
وبعث رئيس الإمارات الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان الخميس الماضى 
رسالة تهنئة إلى الرئيس المصرى الانتقالى عدلى منصور بعد أدائه
 اليمين الدستورية تمنى له فيها "التوفيق والنجاح فى مهمته التاريخية".​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل أنصار الإخوان بالمنيا يضعون علامات مميزة لمحال الأقباط تأهبًا لاستهدافها*
*2013-07-07 20:23:56*​​​
*أطلقت  حركات وأحزاب المنيا عدة استغاثات لنجدة أقباط المنيا من استهدافهم على يد  متطرفين ومناصرين لجماعة الإخوان، فيما أعلن حزب الدستور عن مخطط لاستهداف  أقباط المحافظة وتعرضهم لتهديدات من قبل انصار مرسي.

وأضاف الحزب، في بيان له الأحد، أن الإسلاميين وضعوا عدد من العلامات المميزة على محال الأقباط, بحيث يمكن تمييزها واستهدافها.

وأكد البيان أنه من المتوقع أن يقوم أنصار مرسي بعدد من الاعتداءات  والهجمات الشرسة ضد أقباط المنيا, كما طالب البيان قوات الجيش والشرطة  بتأمين منازل وممتلكات الأقباط تحسبًا لأية هجمات عدائية من قبل أنصار  مرسي.

مصراوى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*مجهولون يشعلون النار فى منزل "الشاطر"

*​*7/1/2013   6:21 PM*​*




​*
*
*​*كريم شعبان 

 اشعل مجهولون النار منذ قليل فى   حديقة منزل خيرت الشاطر ، وقاموا بسرقة  محتوياته ، وعلى الفور تدخلت قوات  الأمن للقبض على المجهولين.

الفجر
​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر : البرادعى يطلب إعفائه من الرئاسة و يرشح زياد بهاء الدين*

                           الأحد، 7 يوليو  2013 - 20:33





                             البرادعى                         
 كتبت إيمان على


أكدت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع " أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب  الدستور  طلب إعفائه من رئاسة الوزراء مقترحا ترشيح زياد بهاء الدين للمنصب  على أن  يتولى هو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء للشئون السياسية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* البلتاجى لرويترز : على الغرب أن يعاقب الجيش المصري..وإلا سيندم


*





​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: البرادعى يطلب إعفائه من الرئاسة ويرشح زياد بهاء الدين*​ 





​ 


أكدت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور 
طلب إعفائه من رئاسة الوزراء مقترحا ترشيح زياد بهاء الدين 
للمنصب على أن يتولى هو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء للشئون السياسية.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*قناة العربية: الإخوان يطلقون النار لتفريق مسيرة للثوار بالمعادى*

​ 




​ 
أفادت مراسلة العربية فى القاهرة عن وجود اشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى فى منطقة المنيل بالقاهرة، كما أوضحت أن الإخوان يطلقون النار لتفريق مسيرة للثوار فى المعادى.​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة لقبائل قنا تنضم لمتظاهرى ميدان المحطة فى مليونية "الشرعية للشعب"*





​

انضمت منذ قليل مسيرة حاشدة تقدمها ائتلاف شباب القبائل بقنا من أبناء قبائل 
الأشراف والهوارة والعرب، إلى المتظاهرين المشاركين فى
 مليونية "الشرعية للشعب" بميدان المحطة بقنا.​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2013)

*                 ننشر رسالة ابراهيم سعيد لـ"أبوتريكة"بعد رحيل محمد مرسى             *



 

*                                               السبت - 06 يوليو 2013 - 01:08 م                 *


وجه إبراهيم سعيد مدافع الأهلى والزمالك  والمنتخب الوطنى السابق، رسالة إلى محمد أبو تريكة نجم الأهلى تطالبه  بضرورة التضامن مع الشعب المصرى والعدول عن تأييد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وطالب إبراهيم سعيد على حسابه الشخصى بشبكة التواصل الاجتماعى الـ"فيس بوك"  رسالة لأبو تريكة جاء فيها:" خليك مع الشعب المصرى هو من صنع النجوم ومرسى  وجماعته لن ينفعوك بشىء..هيقضوا على تاريخك كله



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*  الجماعة الإسلامية توجه 3 رسائل للجيش والشعب والرئيس المؤقت*
* 2013-07-07 20:39:01 
 
*​* 



 
   	وجه الدكتور عصام دربالة، رئيس  مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية، ثلاثة رسائل  للقوات المسلحة والرئيس المؤقت،  المستشار عدلي منصور، والشعب المصري.  	وقال دربالة، في بيان له اليوم  الأحد، ''على القوات المسلحة أن تنظر إلي  الحشود الكبيرة فى داخل الشارع  المصري بنفس العين التي نظرت بها لحشود  الجماهير فى التحرير، لتقوم باعادة  وتقدير الموقف مرة أخرى بما يتناسب مع  صالح مستقبل الوطن، وإذا كنا نعتبر  أن ما تم من قبل القوات المسلحة نابع من  رغبتهم في حماية الشعب المصري  وأن ينجحوا في احتواءه بعد أن فشل الدكتور  مرسي في ذلك، فلا ينبغي ان يكون  ذلك علي حساب أغلبية الشعب المصري ونحن  ننتظر إعادة تقدير الموقف من قبل  القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة''.  	ووجه رئيس مجلس شورى الجماعة  الإسلامية، الرسالة الثانية للرئيس المؤقت،  قائلاً: ''رسالتي الثانية  لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية الذي عُين رئيس مؤقت  للبلاد، كنا ننتظر منك أن  ترفض أن تعين فى موقع رئاسة الجمهورية قادما علي  انقاض دستور وافق عليه  الشعب بنسبة 64?، وكان ينبغي عليك رفض المنصب، ولا  يقبل أن تكون رئيسًا  صوري جاء علي انقاض شعب مصر، فعليك أن تستقيل من  المنصب، لأنك باستمرارك  تؤجج الأوضاع داخل مصر''.  	وتابع دربالة، في رسالته الثالثة للشعب المصري،  قائلاً: ''لو كان بعض  الشعب المصري اليوم غير راض عن الرئيس مرسي فانه  يوجد أغلبيه توافق علي  استمراره الي نهاية مدته''، مشيراً إلى أن الجماعة  الإسلامية طرحت سبيلا  للخروج من الموقف يتمثل في عودة مرسي مرة أخرى كرئيس  شرعي للبلاد و يتم  تنظيم استفتاء علي خارطة الطريق أو إستمرار دكتور مرسي  رئيسًا للبلاد من  أجل استكمال فترة رئاسته.  	واختتم دربالة، حديثه  قائلاً: ''لابد من وجود مصالحة شاملة تمنع تعقب أي  طرف من أطراف الأزمة  أيا كان موقعه، وفى نفس الوقت يفوض الرئيس رئيس وزراءه  فى كل صلاحياته بأن  يتم عقد الاستفتاء و هذا يتوافق مع الدستور المصري  الذي ينص علي، أن لو  كان هناك مانع مؤقت يمنع رئيس الجمهورية من أداء  أعماله، تنتقل سلطاته الي  رئيس الوزراء، و بذلك نكون أعدنا الخلاف إلي  الإرادة الشعبية مرة أخري  لكي تكشف عن نفسها في إختياراتها، وأؤكد لأبناء   التيار الإسلامي بصفة  عامة و الجماعة الإسلامية علي وجه الخصوص وجموع الشعب  المؤيدة للرئيس مرسي  علي السلمية لأنها أقوي سلاح وطريق مقتصر إلي إعادة  الأمور إلي نصابها،  ونقول أن القوات المسلحة اجتهدت اجتهادا خاطئا فى فهم  الواقع نابع من  الحفاظ علي مصلحة مصر لكننا نقول أن التقدير لم يكن صحيح'' -  على حد قوله.
 
 



 *​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*"الحرية والعدالة": كلمة لـ"نجل" مرسى باعتصام رابعة العدوية.. بعد قليل*





​ 
أكدت صفحة حزب الحرية والعدالة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، 
"أسامة محمد مرسى، نجل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، سيلقى كلمة من 
أعلى منصة اعتصام رابعة العدوية بعد قليل".

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يوليو 2013)

*نفت رئاسة الجمهورية اليوم الأحد أن يكون لرئيس الجمهورية المؤقت المستشار  عدلى منصور أى حساب على موقعى التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك أو تويتر.*

* وكان حساب مزيف منسوب للرئيس المؤقت على تويتر قد نشر مجموعة من الأخبار المختلقة
(( ياريت متابعة هذا الحساب ومعاقبة محرره وفقاً للقانون ))
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*بكري: الإعلان الدستوري غدًا ويتضمن 40 مادة*


             7-7-2013 | 21:01





مصطفى بكري                          New  0 Google +0  0  0 
 




                 المشهد - خاص
توقع  الكاتب الصحفي مصطفى بكري صدور الإعلان الدستوري جديد غداً، مشيراً إلى أن  سيتضمن حوالي ٤٠ مادة تتناول تغير المواد الخلافية في الدستور، والمواد  المتعلقة بسلطات الرئيس ورئيس الوزارء والسلطة القضائية ودور مجلس الشوري  وبعض احكام الفترة الانتقالية٠
أضاف  في تدوينة على موصع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" سوف يجري الاستفتاء علي  المواد المعدلة من الدستور علي أن يجري العمل بالدستور الحالي بعد تعديل  المواد المرفوضة لفترة من الوقت وحتي إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، يتبعها  الانتخابات البرلمانية بعد ستة أشهر، ثم انتخابات الرئاسة بعدها بنحو ثلاثة  أشهر تقريباً.



 - See more at:  http://al-mashhad.com/News/بكري-الإعلان-الدستوري-غدًا-ويتضمن--مادة/297204.aspx#sthash.uhBDl94U.dpuf​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *"الحرية والعدالة": كلمة لـ"نجل" مرسى باعتصام رابعة العدوية.. بعد قليل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ارغي يا ننوس عين امك 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (7 يوليو 2013)

*طائرات الجيش تكثف تحليقها فوق المعادى بعد اشتباكات الإخوان والأهالى*
 





​ 


كثفت طائرات الجيش من تحليقها فوق منطقة المعادى وصقر قريش، وذلك 
بعد البلاغات العديدة التى قام بها الأهالى للقوات المسلحة على خلفية 
الاشتباكات التى نشبت بـ"ميدان صقر قريش" بين مؤيدى
 محمد مرسى وأهالى المنطقة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*
*

[URL="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=411011242360934&set=a.257780404350686.58681.257778894350837&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf"]
	

[/URL]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل   المصريون يتظاهرون بباريس للتأكيد على أن ما حدث بمصر « إرداة شعب» *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*فكره رائعه يطرحها حماقي و الفنانه شيرين مع لميس الحديدي الان
2013-07-07 21:42:28​​




المطرب محمد حمافى:سننظم الحفلات أنا والمطربة شيرين بمختلف المحافظات وسيتم إيداع الدخل بصندوق "دعم مصر"​



​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*كلمات من نجل مرسي لمتظاهري «رابعة»
    2013-07-07 21:45:00    






     	نجل مرسي لمتظاهري «رابعة»: الثورة لها رئيس يدافع عنها.. و«والدي» يطالبكم بالثبات 
 	قال أسامة محمد مرسي، نجل الرئيس المعزول، إن «الثورة قُدّر لها أن يكون   لها رئيسًا يدافع عنها، وشعبًا يدافع عن الشرعية ويحميها».  	وأضاف نجل  مرسي، في كلمته أمام أنصار والده بميدان رابعة العدوية، مساء  الأحد، أننا  «ندعو الرئيس مرسي أن يثبت، وأرجو أن تثبتوا، وأننا في خندق  الحرب، أقول  لوالدي: إذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا، إنا معكما مقاتلون».  	وتابع: «أنقل لكم  سلام الرئيس مرسي، الذي يطالبكم بالثبات، لأنكم على  الحق، ونحن معكم، ولا  تخشوا في الحق لومة لائم أيها الجموع، فدماؤنا  فدائكم»، وهتف قائلًا:  «ثوار أحرار..هنكمل المشوار».




* 
​ 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*اجل| زياد بهاء الدين يطلب مهلة للموافقة على تولي رئاسة الوزراء*

                                           كتب : صالح ابراهيم                  منذ 4 دقائق             


الوطن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     زياد بهاء الدين



        كشفت مصادر رئاسية عن وجود محاولات من الدكتور محمد البرادعي،   رئيس حزب الدستور، لإقناع الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، المرشح لمنصب رئيس مجلس   الوزراء، لقبول المنصب، إلا أن الأخير طلب مهلة للموافقة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

عاجل حرب شوارع بالمنصورة بين مؤيدى مرسى ومعارضيه..
    2013-07-07 21:47:50    






تسببت  الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي محمد مرسي ومعارضيه أمام استاد جامعة المنصورة، في  حرب شوارع بعد مطاردات استخدمت فيها الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء، فيما تدخلت  قوات الأمن وقامت بإلقاء عدد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع في محاولة للفصل  بين طرفي الاشتباكات. ​ 
يذكر  أن الآلاف من مؤيدي محمد مرسي قد احتشدوا أمام ستاد جامعة المنصورة، عقب  صلاة العصر اليوم الأحد، واستمروا في الاحتشاد للمطالبة بعودة محمد مرسي  للحكم، وقام يسري هاني النائب السابق عن الحرية والعدالة بإلقاء كلمة في  التجمع، أكد فيه انهم لن يغادروا إلا مع عودة مرسي للحكم. ​ 
ونشبت  الإشتباكات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين بعد مشادات بين البعض تطورت واستخدمت  فيها الأسلحة، وقامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء عشرات القنابل المسيلة للدموع وما  زالت الأحداث متصاعدة مع وقوع العشرات من المصابين.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر دبلوماسية لـ«الوطن»: وثائق لقاءات الشاطر والأمريكان صحيحة*

             أحمد عليبة يرفض التعليق: لدىّ أوامر بعدم التصريح حول المراسلات              كتب : أكرم سامى                  منذ 17 دقيقة 
 طباعة 





13



 







     خيرت الشاطر 
أكدت مصادر دبلوماسية صحة الوثائق، التى تنفرد «الوطن»  بنشرها،  من أوراق وأسرار رئيس مصر الفعلى فى عهد المعزول المدعو خيرت  الشاطر، وأكدت  المصارد لـ«الوطن» ترتيب لقاءات بين مسئولين فى الإدارة  الأمريكية وقيادات  جماعة الإخوان، قبل إعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية  وتحديداً فى يونيو  2012. 
وقالت المصادر إن المراسلات التى كشفت عنها «الوطن» بين  أحمد عليبة  أحد مسئولى السفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة، ومسئولين فى مكتب  الشاطر، صحيحة  تماماً، وأضافت: «بالفعل جرت هذه اللقاءات حسب ما جاء فى  المراسلات». 
وأشارت إلى أن «عليبة» هو أحد العاملين بالقسم السياسى  والمسئول عن  تنسيق كافة اللقاءات بين السفيرة الأمريكية آن باترسون ورموز  القوى  السياسية فى مصر، كما أنه المسئول عن تحديد اللقاءات بين المسئولين   الأمريكيين والجهات السياسية، عند زيارتهم إلى القاهرة. 
وأوضحت المصادر أن القسم السياسى يختص بتحديد كافة اللقاءات  بين  السفيرة أو المستشار السياسى للسفارة، وأى شخصية سياسية فى مصر، وليس  القسم  الإعلامى. 
وأجرت «الوطن» اتصالاً بالمسئول أحمد عليبة، للحصول على  تعليق منه  على المراسلات، فقال إنه لديه تعليمات مشددة بعدم التصريح عما  جاء فى  المراسلات، وإن السفارة طلبت منه ترك الأمر للمكتب الإعلامى، للرد.  
فى حين رفض المكتب الإعلامى بدوره الرد على ما جاء فى المراسلات، وقال إنه لا يوجد رد رسمى حتى الآن على ما ذكر فى هذه الوثائق. 



الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

ام الله - دنيا الوطن
أعلن الأردن توقف إمدادات الغاز المصري، بعد تفجير  خط الغاز الطبيعي، الذي يزود المملكة بهذه المادة، في شبه جزيرة سيناء  المصرية. فيما ذكرت الشركة المصرية القابضة للغازات الطبيعية "إيجاس"، أنه  سيتم إعادة تشغيل خط نقل الغاز المصري إلى الأردن بعد 10 أيام من الآن.




ونقلت  وكالة الأنباء الأردنية الرسمية "بترا" عن مصدر طلب عدم ذكر اسمه، أن  "الجانب المصري أبلغ المعنيين في المملكة، بأنه تجري عملية تقييم الوضع  والأضرار لتحديد مدى العطل الذي أصاب الخط، بفعل الاعتداء الذي وقع على  مسافة 17 كيلومتراً عن مدينة العريش المصرية ".

يذكر أن الخط الناقل  للغاز المصري للأردن تعرض إلى 15 تفجيراً خلال العام الماضي، تراجعت على  إثرها إمدادات الغاز المصري للمملكة البالغة نحو 100 مليون قدم مكعب.

وكانت  تقارير إعلامية مصرية، أفادت في وقت سابق اليوم، أن ملثمين مجهولين  استهدفوا خط الغاز، الذي ينقل الغاز الطبيعي إلى الأردن صباح اليوم، وذلك  بوضع عبوات ناسفة أسفل الأنبوب، وقد أدى ذلك إلى ارتفاع ألسنة اللهب لأكثر  من 7 أمتار.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

عاجل و أنباء عن إلغاء وزارتي الإعلام والعدل
    2013-07-07 22:04:58    






     	ترددت أنباء عن إلغاء المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت لوزارة  العدل وتسليم السلطة لرئيس القضاء الاعلى ، بجانب إلغاء وزارة الإعلام  وإنشاء هيئة الاعلام الوطني ، وذلك خلال مناقشاته اليوم مع بعض نوابه  والقوات المسلحة .  	الجدير بالذكر أنه قد طالبت بعض القوى السياسية والثورية في مصر قبل  تظاهرات 30 يونيه الماضي بتلك المطالب حتى يستقل القضاء المصري والاعلام  المصري .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوانى المتهم بقتل 5 بالمنيل: أشعر بالندم وبرلمانى سابق حرضنى
07/07/2013 - 21:44




اعترف عضو حزب الحرية والعدالة "محمد ر" المتهم بقتل  5 أشخاص فى اشتباكات المنيل بين مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول وأهالى منطقة المنيل  مساء الجمعة الماضية أمام المستشار وليد عبد الحميد رئيس نيابة جنوب  القاهرة الكلية بأنه تلقى أوامر بالتحريض من أحد أعضاء مجلس الشعب المنحل  بالبدرشين هو و50 شخصا آخرين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالاعتداء على  المتظاهرين.



وأبدى المتهم ندمه أمام النيابة على الانسياق وراء  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مؤكدا أنهم لا يبحثون إلا على السلطة فقط على حساب  دماء الكل سواء من شباب الجماعة أو القوى الثورية.



وواجهت النيابة للمتهم الوحيد فى القضية حتى الآن  ضلوعه فى مقتل 5 من قاطنى المنيل بمصر القديمة اثر اعتداءات اعضاء الجماعة  بالأسلحة الحية على الأهالى الذين نظموا لجانا شعبية بالقرب من كوبرى  الجامعة، مساء الجمعة الماضى، وكذلك حيازته أسلحة نارية غير مرخصة أثناء  إلقاء القبض عليه ظهر أمس بواسطة مباحث مصر القديمة وبحوزته بطاقة حزبية  تابعة لحزب الحرية والعدالة.



وأشارت التحقيقات إلى استخدام أنصار الرئيس معزول  محمد مرسى للأسلحة الحية والخرطوش فى موقعة" المنيل" التى استمرت حتى  الساعات الأولى من صباح السبت، واستعجلت النيابة تحريات المباحث فى الواقعة  بعد كشف التقارير الطبية عن تعرض الضحايا للرصاص الحى واتهام أهالى  الضحايا محمد مرسى ومرشد الجماعة محمد بديع ونائبه خيرت الشاطر وعدد من  قيادات الجماعة بتهم التحريض على قتل ذويهم.



* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

نائب رئيس النور: سأصوت لـزياد بهاء الدين رئيساً للوزراء
07/07/2013 - 21:51




ذكرت قناة "الحياة" الفضائية تصريح عاجل للدكتور بسام الزرقا، نائب رئيس  حزب النور، أكد خلاله أن الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، ليبرالى محترم، وأنه  سيصوت له رئيساً للوزراء.

.




 ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

التلفزيون المصري: اتجاه لتسمية البرادعي نائبا للرئيس الانتقالي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

مصادر لـالوطن: قرار بمنع سفر الطهطاوي وباكينام وعبدالعاطي خلال ساعات
07/07/2013 - 21:59




كشفت مصادر قضائية، أنه من المقرر صدور قرار خلال الساعات المقبلة بمنع سفر  كل من رفاعة الطهطاوي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وباكينام  الشرقاوي مساعد الرئيس السابق، والمتحدثين الرسميين السابقين لمؤسسة  الرئاسة، وأحمد عبدالعاطي مدير مكتب الرئيس المعزول، لمساهمتهم في تضليل  الشعب المصري بمعلومات غير حقيقية من شأنها إحداث بلبلة بين أطراف المجتمع  المصري.

وأشارت المصادر، لـ"الوطن"، إلي أنه تأكد استغلال الطهطاوي وباكينام  منصبيهما، ومخاطبة الجهات السيادية لتحقيق أهداف خاصة لتنظيم الإخوان  المسلمين والرئيس المعزول، وإخفاء الحقيقة عن الشعب، ومخاطبة قادة الأفرع  الرئيسية بالقوات المسلحة، بتكليف من الرئيس السابق.

وأوضحت المصادر نفسها، أن طهطاوي سعى لتسهيل حصول الرئيس السابق على أوسمة ونياشين بطريقة غير شرعية.




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

عبد الماجد يهدد الجيش المصري بالسيناريو السوري
07/07/2013 - 21:26





كتب: 
محمد الشريف

قال عاصم عبد الماجد- القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية، أن الجيش المصري يحاول  بأساليبه وأفعاله، أن يكرر المشهد السوري في مصر، مؤكدًا أن الإسلاميين  مؤيدي الشرعية، لا يريدون الوصول لمثل هذه المرحلة، مطالبًا الجيش المصري  بسرعة المبادرة وحل الازمة، وفي الوقت الذي دعا فيه المؤيدين للاحتشاد  بالميادين المصرية لتأييد نصرة الإسلام، أشار إلى أن الجيش يدعو إلى معركة  "كربلاء" جديدة.

وأضاف عبد الماجد، خلال كلمته باعتصام مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول بميدان رابعة  العدوية، أن هذا السيناريو يعد قاتلًا للبلاد، ولا يستطيع أحد إيقاف ثورة  الشعب، قائلا "عليهم أن يتحملوا مسئوليتهم عن الأحداث بالشارع المصري".

كما وجه "عبد الماجد" كلمة للجيش المصري قائلًا له، أنت من سلمت السلطة  لحاكم إسلامي، فلماذا لا تصارح من البدء، وتقول إنكم لا يحكمكم إسلامي"،  وتابع: "لو استمريت في غض البصر عن الإرادة الشعبية ستحاسبون على الدم في  مصر".

أخبار مصر- البديل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*والله عنده حق
***************
شاهد بالصوره حسن الشافعي معلقا على متابعه قناه الجزيره للاحداث على تويتر الان
2013-07-07 22:26:31​




قناة الجزيرة..​pic.twitter.com/hiQrkH1srN



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*الآلاف يحتشدون في شارع الجمهورية بسوهاج احتفالا بـ"نجاح الثورة"

                                           كتب : الوطن                  منذ 6 دقائق             








     صورة أرشيفية           
         احتشد الآلاف من القوى الثورية والأحزاب الليبرالية، في شارع    الجمهورية بمدينة سوهاج، تضامنا مع دعوة القوى الثورية بالنزول في ميادين    الجمهورية للاحتفال بالثورة، تأييدا لمكتسبات الثورة، وإعلانا أن ما حدث    كان ثورة "شعب" أيدها وحماها الجيش، ولم يكن "انقلابا عسكريا" كما تدعي    جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وبمساندة من الأمريكان، صرح بذلك حامد قرمشتة عضو    جبهة الإنقاذ وحملة تمرد بالمحافظة. 
ومن جانبها، أكدت فتحية إبراهيم أمينة المرأة بحزب التجمع، أن  الآلاف من   المتظاهرين جاءوا من مدينة طهطا، للمشاركة في مظاهرة شارع  الجمهورية   للاحتفال بثورة 25 يناير و30 يونيه، وللتأكيد على أن القوى  الثورية ترفض   تدخل أمريكا في الشأن الداخلي. 
وأضاف ممدوح القعيد أمين حزب مصر المستقبل بجرجا، أن الآلاف من ثوار  جرجا   وأبنائها، خرجوا اليوم للمشاركة في مظاهرة شارع الجمهورية، الداعمة    لاستكمال مكتسبات الثورة، والتأكيد على استمرار الثورة وأنها مستمرة في    جميع ميادين مصر، حتى يتم تحقيق كل أهداف ومكتسبات الثورة.* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* مراسلتنا: جرحى في تجدد الاشتباكات بين مؤيدين لمرسي وأهالي منطقة المنيل في الجيزة بمصر​ 
 



 
* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

المسلمانى:سيصدر إعلان دستورى جديد ىعد 24 ساعة عقب الاستماع لملاحظات القوى السياسية ​



 ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* ضبط المتهم بالقاء شهيد الاسكندرية من اعلى بناية سيدي جابر ...و
 فى إطار المتابعات الأمنية لضبط مرتكبى واقعة التعدى على مجموعة من الفتية  ودفعهم من أعلى سطح أحد العقارات بالإسكندرية مما أدى لوفاة أحدهم.. فقد  تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من تحديد هوية مرتكبى الواقعة, وتنجح فى ضبط أحد  مرتكبيها ويدعى/ محمود حسن رمضان وهو من العناصر الجهادية المتشددة حال  إختبائه بإحدى المناطق السكنية ببلطيم.. وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لضبط  باقى مرتكبى الواقعة.
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

شعب مصر العظيم 

 ما ينشر من صفحات الاخوان عن ان الشرطة تجهز عناصر بالزي الملكي لمهاجمة الثوار في ميدان التحرير 

 لالصاق التهم بالاخوان

 هو كلام من الخيال البعيد والمستحيل و الغرض منه هو ارهاب الثوار من النزول الي الميادين لتكون فرصة لهم للسيطرة علي الميادين 

 الي كل متظاهر سلمي انتم امانة في رقبتنا و نضحي بأروحنا من اجلكم 

 الشرطة المصرية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*الأمن يطلق قنابل الغاز على أنصار المعزول بعد احتجازهم 4 من المعارضين بالمنصورة*

كتب : صالح رمضان                  منذ 2 دقيقة
الوطن

 






     صورة ارشيفية 
تدخلت قوات الأمن المركزي بالدقهلية، وألقت قنابل الغاز  المسيل  للدموع على أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، وفرقتهم في الشوارع  الجانبية  أمام استاد جامعة المنصورة، بعد وقوع اشتباكات بينهم وبين  معارضين لهم،  وقيام شباب "الإخوان" باحتجاز أربعة من المعارضين والاعتداء  عليهم بالضرب. 

وأكد شهود العيان أن مناوشات بين مؤيدي الرئيسي ومعارضيه  وقعت أمام  مسجد الصباحي بمنطقة مظاهرات مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول، وتمكن  "الإخوان" من  الإمساك بأربعة من معارضيهم، كانوا قد ألقوا الألعاب النارية  بالقرب من  المظاهرة، وهو ما تسبب في فزع بين المتظاهرين، وتمكنت أعداد  كبيرة من  "الإخوان" من الإمساك بالمعارضين وإدخالهم وسط المظاهرة بالقوة  وضربوهم،  وتردد أن الإخوان تحتجزهم، وهو ما جعل الشرطة تتدخل وأطلقت الغاز  المسيل  للدموع وفرقت المظاهرة في الشوارع الجانبية. 
وكان عدد كبير من أنصار الرئيس المعزول وجبهة الإصلاح  بالدقهلية قد  تظاهروا عصر اليوم أمام استاد جامعة المنصورة، وقبل أن تنتهي  بدقائق وقعت  الاشتباكات، وأذاعت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان الشهداء أمام  مبنى المحافظة، أن  "الإخوان" اختطفوا الأربعة، وهو ما أدى بالمعارضين إلى  أن يهددوا بالتوجه  والانتقام من أنصار الرئيس. 
وكان السيد العيسوي، أحد المتظاهرين، قد أعلن من أعلى  المنصة  الرئيسية لميدان الشهداء أنه إن لم ينصرف أنصار الرئيس المعزول قبل  الساعة  التاسعة سيدخل هو وأنصاره ويفرقوهم بالقوة. ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*إطلاق أعيرة نارية بالهواء لتفريق الإخوان قبل اتجاههم لـ"سيدى جابر"*

  الأحد، 7 يوليو  2013 - 22:38






                             مظاهرات سيدى جابر 
الاسكندرية ـ جاكلين منير

 
أطلقت قوات الجيش، المنتشرة بمحيط ميدان سيدى جابر، الأعيرة   النارية فى الهواء لتفريق عدد من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول أمام كلية الهندسة   بشاعر أبو قير، كانوا فى طريقهم إلى ميدان سيدى جابر، حيث يتظاهر آلاف   المعارضين لتنظيم الإخوان. 
 
من جهة أخرى، حذرت حركة تمرد بالإسكندرية المتظاهرين المتوافدين على ميدان   سيدى جابر عدم المرور من أمام كوبرى حجازى بحجر النواتية، أو من عزبة سعد   بسموحة أو كوبرى الإبراهيمية، حيث يتمركز أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الذين   يستهدفون المتظاهرين المتجهين إلى سيدى جابر. 







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

بالصوره.. طائرات عسكرية تغازل متظاهري رابعة العدوية وترسم قلب في السماء
    2013-07-07 22:37:42    






  [COLOR=black !important]   	حلقت طائرات تابعة للقوات المسلحة فوق اعتصام مؤيدي مرسي بـ''رابعة  العدوية''، وقامت برسم علم مصر وشكل قلب بالدخان في سماء الاعتصام وسط  تهليل وتكبير من الحضور.  	وهتف المتواجدون بالاعتصام هتافات منها: ''الجيش المصري بتاعنا والسيسي مش  تبعنا''، ''يسقط حكم العسكر''، ''بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام''.  	
 	وعلق علي هذا المشهد الداعية الاسلامي صفوت حجازي، من فوق منصة رابعة  العدوية، قائلاً : ''نحن لا نريد طائرات تحلق فوق رؤوسنا نحن نريد رحيل  السيسي ورجوع رئيسنا الشرعي المنتخب محمد مرسي''.  	
 	وتوافد المئات على اعتصام مؤيدي الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي بميدان رابعة  العدوية بمدينة نصر، تزامنًا مع دعوات القوى الوطنية المعارضة لمرسي  للاحتشاد في الميادين مساء اليوم الأحد، للحفاظ على مكتسبات ثورة 30 يونيو.  	وردد الحضور باعتصام رابعة العدوية هتافات منها: ''اسلامية اسلامية رغم  أنف العلمانية''، ''يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر''، ''ارحل ياسيسي''.  	فيما سادت حالة من الترقب والحذر وتكثيف الاحتياطات الأمنية من قبل  المسئولين عن تأمين الاعتصام؛ نظرًا لانتشار معلومات بين المتواجدين في  الاعتصام تؤكد استعداد مجموعات من المجهولين الهجوم على الاعتصام بمجرد  حلول المساء، مما دفعهم لتكثيف اجراءات التفتيش وطلب إبراز بطاقة الهوية من  كل ممن يدخل مقر الاعتصام.




​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *إطلاق أعيرة نارية بالهواء لتفريق الإخوان قبل اتجاههم لـ"سيدى جابر"*
> 
> الأحد، 7 يوليو  2013 - 22:38
> 
> ...



*أومال ييجوا منين ؟؟؟

بالطيارة ؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> *​




*حصريًا *

*وعلى الجزيرة *

*أول موزة بدون بذر *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*قال متظاهر بمسيرة السيدة زينب المؤيدة للفريق السيسى  والمعارضة للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، لكاميرا “فيديو7″ قناة اليوم السابع  المصورة، إن الإخوان المسلمين بالمنيا دفعوا مبلغ 500 جنيه، لتأييد الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي، لكنه لم يذهب للتظاهر معهم لأنه مؤيد للفريق السيسى،  واقتناعه بثورة 30 يونيو.* *وأكد أن ما يحدث فى البلاد ثورة وليس انقلاب، وأن هناك الكثير من أهالى المنيا قد رضوا بالـ500 جنية وذهبوا لتأييد المعزول.*

[YOUTUBE]3x0iIh5yjrs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

العربية: القبض على 5 أشخاص في المنيل بالقاهرة بحوزتهم متفجرات وجوازات مزيفة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

* قنابل بالسويس
 تمكنت قوات الشرطة المصرية بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة من إلقاء القبض على  سيدة ترتدى نقاب وبحوزتها قنبلة يدوية وقنبلة غاز قبل إلقائها على  المتظاهرين فى ميدان الأربعين بالسويس


*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يوليو 2013)

*صوره بالف كلمه 
**
*

*


*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*عن C N N : رابعة العدوية المناصرين لمرسى 20 الف وامام الحرس الجمهورى 5 الاف متظاهر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*مقتل طفل تالت فى احداث الاسكندرية كان القاتل الذى القى بطفلين من سطح عمارة استطاع الطفل الثالث ان يهرب منه منزلقا على الدرابزين الحديد فما كان من الجانى ( المريض نفسيا ) ان اوصل طرفى سلك كهرباء و لفذ الطفل الثالث انفاسه الاخيرة تحت تاثير الصعق و اكمل الجانى فعلته برميه فى الجهة الاخرى من السطح مما اخر العثور على جثه الطفل وعندما انكشفت الجريمة تبين ان بواب العمارة اخوانى وانه ساعد الجانى على اعتلاء العمارة فتوجه جمع من اهالى الاسكندرية اوسعوا البواب ضربا *


----------



## candy shop (7 يوليو 2013)

الإمارات: لو قطعت أمريكا المعونة سندفعها لمصر ثلاثة أضعاف

  						  		 	نشرت بواسطة:الأهرام الجديد  	 		 	7 يوليو, 2013 12:16 م	 	 في  أخبار العالم, أخبار عاجلة, أخبار مصر 	 	63 تعليقات 







الأمير محمد بن راشد

  الأهرام الجديد الكندية: دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة تعزف سيمفونية   للتعبير عن حبها وعشقها لمصر والمصريين، ولمساندة مصر والمصريين في ظل   التهديدات الأمريكية التي تلوح بقطع المعونة عن مصر، فقد رد مسئول كبير   بالحكومة الإماراتية قائلا علي هذه التهديدات: أنه في حالة قطع المعونة   الأمريكية سنقو بعقد صفقات أسلحة لمصر من روسيا والصين تعادل ثلاث أضعاف   المعونات العسكرية الأمريكية لمصر، وسنعوض مصر عوضا عن المعونة الأمريكية   في مجملها ثلاثة أضعاف، وفي سياق متصل أعلنت وزارة الخارجية الأماراتية أن   وفدا إماراتي سيذور مصر خلال أيام، للبحث مع الاشقاء المصريين كيفية  مساعدة  الإمارات لمصر في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي تمر بها الشقيقة الكبري  هذه  الأيام.




 الأهرام  ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*ذكرت قناة "الحياة" الفضائية تصريح عاجل للدكتور بسام الزرقا، نائب رئيس حزب النور، أكد خلاله أن الدكتور زياد بهاء الدين، ليبرالى محترم، وأنه سيصوت له رئيساً للوزراء.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*برهامى ينفى اتفاق "النور" مع الرئاسة على رئاسة بهاء الدين للحكومة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_NrEDUhBYR0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 يوليو 2013)

*نشكر المسيح ...... اليوم عبر بدون دم ...... لكن المشهد مازال ضبابى .....

ننتقل الآن لليوم التاسع على هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3457088#post3457088*


----------

